# Fallen Comrades (serving Canadian military)



## Spr.Earl

I recieved this email on the 7th.

I first met Kerry in 76 when I first joined the Militia and he was a Mr after going CFR then he left 6 Fd Sqn and over the years we met off and on had a good laff.
My shock is he imbibed very a little and enjoyed life but died of skin cancer.

Good Bye Mr McCranor.  :'(

UBIQUE





Gentlemen

I have some unfortunate news to report. Kerry Mccranor passed away on Sunday.

Very sad. I'll miss him.

For those that don't know I was the section commander and Kerry was a section member in the same field section in the 6th over 30 years ago. I got to know him again in 98 when I transferred to Brigade HQ and he was the Brigade G6 (Sigs Officer). A couple of years ago Kerry (now a Capt) joined CIMIC, whose office is across the hall from mine in Jericho. As such, I got to know Kerry quite well over the last 6 years.

Two weeks ago he attended the Brigade Unit Information Officer conference as the CIMIC Det UIO. He was coughing and hacking and thought he had a cold. We had coffee and sticky buns. A couple of days later he was going to see his GP about the cold (He now thought it was pneumonia as it was unusually persistent) but he decided he was too weak to drive, so he called an ambulance. They took him into the local hospital in Coquitlam then transferred him to Royal Columbian when they began to suspect it was more than pneumonia. They did two test series and concluded on Friday Dec 3rd that the skin cancer they had treated 10 years ago had migrated into his lungs.

I saw Kerry that afternoon. They had just told him there was only a 20% chance that Kemo would be successful. He was very weak but determined to fight. He was on oxygen and an IV. I only stayed an hour as he found   visitors very tiring. The plan was to start Kemo on Monday. Unfortunately he died Sunday morning. It was only 10 days from the time he entered hospital to the time he passed away.

The memorial service will be held later this week or on the weekend. Most likely at the Canadian Memorial United Church at 1825 W 16th Ave in Vancouver. Dates, times and location TBC. Dress will probably be DEUs and medals. There will be a military component to the service. Details TBC. The Brigade Chaplain is actively involved as are other members of the Brigade staff. Expect a large military contingent at the service (Kerry not only served with the 6th and CIMIC but also with the Seaforth, 12 Svc Bn, 744 Comm and 39 CBG HQ as well as Bosnia).

Kerry is survived by a mother, several siblings and some nieces.

If you want more details or want to send condolences please don't hesitate to call. And please pass this on to anyone that might have known Kerry.


----------



## noneck

I remember the good Captain from an exercise, where the Jimmies brought us out to instruct FIBUA down in Ft Lewis and from working at the HQ. Never saw the man in a foul mood, always seemd pretty chipper. 

Rest in Peace.

Noneck


----------



## BillN

Good God.   I went to school with Kerry and served in 6th Field with him. What a bloody shock this is !!! 

Last time I saw him he was manning a recruiting booth for 744 Comm Regt in Coquitlam Center, and he hadn't changed a bit in the 15 years since the last time I saw him.

A great guy, what a waste to lose him this way.

Rest in Peace old friend.  

Bill


----------



## Spr.Earl

BillN said:
			
		

> Good God.   I went to school with Kerry and served in 6th Field with him. What a bloody shock this is !!!
> 
> Last time I saw him he was manning a recruiting booth for 744 Comm Regt in Coquitlam Center, and he hadn't changed a bit in the 15 years since the last time I saw him.
> 
> A great guy, what a waste to lose him this way.
> 
> Rest in Peace old friend.
> 
> Bill


Is this Billy Nangle?


----------



## HollywoodHitman




----------



## Tpr.Orange

Go in peace fallen soldier you will not be forgotten


----------



## bossi

Another reminder of why we all should be thankful, and hold our loved ones more dearly.

RIP

You can sign the online guest book here

Kerry David McCranor    

McCRANOR _ Kerry David CD, A. Sc.T. passed away suddenly December 5, 2004. Kerry is survived by his mother Merle; sister Gail Robertson (Wayne); brother Ron McCranor (Margaret); nieces Dana Vallee (Ray), Kimberly Smith (Warwick), and close friend Celia. Kerry served his country for 33 years up until his passing, ending as Deputy Commanding Officer of 744 Communications Regiment. In 2003 he served overseas in Bosnia with NATO SFOR OP PALLADIUM ROTO 11, 1 PPCLI BATTLE GROUP. Kerry was an active member and past Master of the Masonic Capilano Lodge 164 and of the Gizeh Temple. Kerry was an employee of Telus for 28 years in the Engineering Department. Kerry's HAM radio call sign was VE7 KRY. He was active in Emergency Communications Support to many public service events. A Memorial Service will be held Sunday, December 12, 2004 at 3:30pm (seating after 3:00pm) at the Canadian Memorial Church, 1825 West 16th Avenue (at Burrard), Vancouver, BC. Major the Reverend James E. Short, CD, 39 Brigade Sr. Chaplain officiating. Reception to follow at The Jericho Mess, 4050 West 4th Avenue, Vancouver, BC. Serving members DEU with medals. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made in Kerry's name to a charity of your choice. 
Published in the Vancouver Sun and/or The Province on 12/9/2004.  
Guest Book


----------



## Edward Campbell

I hope this is not meant to be a private thread.   We too â â€œ my regimental family â â€œ lost one of our own just a few days ago: Pappy Renwick.

Here is the obit:



> The late Major David Renwick CD (Ret'd)
> 
> Major Renwick was born in Lanarkshire Scotland and came to Canada at an early age. His military career began in July 1937 when he was 16.   He joined the local Lincoln and Welland Regiment (NPAM) at the suggestion of the local Chief of Police (so he stated).   To his chagrin, he found that the army would not issue him boots, which had been the other reason why he had enlisted.   In August 1939, his unit was mobilized in defence of the Welland Canal.   There he spent four months defending the canal from â Å“...the fierce farmers from Beamsville, newsboys, school girls and The Enemy.â ?   In November 1939 his unit was relieved of canal duty, and he transferred to Active Service.
> 
> Major Renwick was posted to the 48th Highlanders of Canada and shipped for England in December 1939.   After a false start in Brittany June 1940, he arrived in Europe at Pachino, Italy July 1943 as the B Company signaller.   During the Italy campaign, he remained with Signals, being promoted Corporal and becoming the CO's signaller.   March 1945, Major Renwick left Italy to return to England for officer training. Major Renwick left Active Service post war returning to service in the Non-Permanent Active Militia. He went back to the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, was commissioned in 1947 and served as the Regimental Signals Officer.
> 
> In September 1950 Major Renwick volunteered for the Special Force for Korea and was posted to The Royal Canadian Regiment. He joined 2RCR in Petawawa as the Anti-Tank Platoon Commander.   January 1951 saw him take command of 9 Platoon C Company, the platoon he would lead in Korea.   His platoon was the first Canadian unit to see action in this conflict, and was the source of his nickname â Å“Pappyâ ?.   At 31 years of age, he was ten years older than the other platoon commanders in the company.
> 
> Major Renwick returned to Canada in May 1952 and went to Germany in September 1953 still with 2RCR.   He then served in staff positions in British Columbia and at Army Headquarters in Ottawa. In October 1961 he returned to Regimental duty as a Company Commander with 2RCR.
> 
> October 1967 saw what was to have been a relaxing year with UNTSO in the Middle East erupt into the 6-Day War.   His final posting was to the Western Ontario District. Major Renwick retired in October 1969.   He and his wife Dorothy continued to reside in London Ontario. He summed up his service at that time in a few words:
> 
> â Å“Its all over now.   Boots white in the Sicilian dust, shoulders sore from web equipment, mortar bursts along a dusty road, rain running off a ground sheet, the smell of a paddy field, the Imjin river in spate, red mud, mess tins, a dead friend wrapped in a poncho, sick fear, red rage, blind drunk, deadly boredom, great joy, Last Post.â ?
> 
> He was employed by EMC Limited in London, formerly the Empire Brass Company, after he retired from the army. He was the â Å“National Quartermasterâ ?, a job that regularly took him from coast to coast.   His career as a serving member of the Regiment had come to a close but he continued to serve the Regiment as a retired member. He was a past member of the Regimental Trust and a past Chairman of The Regimental Association. He was the Patron of the Home Station Branch of the Association.   His contribution and leadership were of such value that he was made a Life Member of the Association and in 1998 was awarded the Gregg Award. He continued to serve The Regiment as a volunteer in the Regimental Museum until 2002.   He passed away in hospital in London on 09 December 2004 in his 85th year. His wife Dorothy, his son David, daughters Marion and Sheilagh and their families survive him.



Pappy was, simultaneously, colourful, brave, grouchy, funny, loyal â â€œ to a fault, eccentric, tireless, helpful and a great teacher ... _an officer and a gentleman and a judge of fine whisky._

It has been a bit of a tough year for the Royals â â€œ Strome Galloway, 'Buzz' Girden, Phil Labelle, Bas Myers ...


----------



## bossi

Rusty Old Joint said:
			
		

> I hope this is not meant to be a private thread ...



No - when it comes to honouring fallen comrades, not only does the bar stay open late, but the Mess remains open even after the bar closes ... 

Separate threads are used from time to time simply in order to get peoples' attention.
Perhaps an enduring roll such as this might be another option ...?

Dileas Gu Brath,
Mark!


----------



## Spr.Earl

I Thought I posted under CDN ARMY,just shows you how the natural things in life effects one.
Thanks Bossi for posting the Obit.
I had to work to day and could not attend the Service but thought of Kerry this day.

Over to the Site Miester,sound good for a thread for those in all Services who leave us?


----------



## commando_wolf63

Never knew the guy but he has my respects


----------



## GerryCan

R.I.P.


----------



## JasonH

commando_wolf63 said:
			
		

> Never knew the guy but he has my respects


----------



## 1feral1

These men are Canada's living treasures, and are disappearing at an alarming rate. If you ever get a chance, say thanks to a Vet, after all they, and their generation gave their lives, so we can live free the way they do.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Slim




----------



## militarygirl88

My respects to a great man in passing, 
R.I.P


----------



## Guest

This is a message from Bill Mullen - I hope you don't mind me joining in here - I have been searching for news of David Renwick for a while and eventually found this through google.

My wife Dorothy & I are sad to hear the news about David, David and Dorothy stayed with us in Apeldoorn, the Netherlands during the 50th anniversary celebrations in 1995 we had a great time together and my mum and dad who were also here from Scotland then very much enjoyed their company.

We lost touch when the christmas cards stopped and we were hoping that we could welcome David and Dorothy back   for the 60th Anniversary this year... unfortunately that can't happen - but friends / relations of David will always be welcome here - he was a great man, full of stories, wisdom and fun.   I lost my dad in 2004 too - so Davie and dad will most likely now be sharing stories together over a glass of heavenly malt. SlÃƒÂ¡inte Davie...

Best Wishes,
Bill & Dorothy Mullen

PS... a contact address, email / telephone number for Dorothy would be appreciated - we would like to say hello again.

PPS ... I can be contacted at bill@mullen.nl


----------



## Edward Campbell

Coordinates (made public by the Regimental Adjutant) were passed to Mr. Mullen


----------



## bossi

Cold Lake mourns
Three air force women killed in highway crash 
By Shane Holladay, Edmonton Sun - Fri, February 11, 2005 


Stunned and grieving, Cold Lake's air force personnel have rallied around three pilots who lost their wives in a highway crash Wednesday. At 7:45 a.m., Julie Burton, 32, of Cherry Hills, Montana, Lieut. Kimberly Bews, 30, and Faye Hodgeson, both of Cold Lake, died when their van crossed the centre line of Highway 28 near Vilna. 

"We are definitely stunned," said 4 Wing Cold Lake Capt. Richard Langlois. "It's very difficult for everyone, we're all touched one way or another." 

RCMP said the minivan skidded out of control into the eastbound lane and was struck by a pickup. The three women died at the scene. 

The driver of the pickup suffered non-life-threatening injuries and was taken to hospital in Edmonton. 

Langlois said their husbands were still too distraught to speak yesterday. 

"The chaplains are there, the other members are there with the affected members to support them," he said. 

"Because it is such a small community, not only everyone here knew them one way or another, lots of air force personnel knew them. 

"We got lots of calls in the last 24 hours from around the country." 

A memorial is in the works so the community of some 2,200 air force personnel and their families can show their affection for the three women. A date for the service hasn't been set, he said. 

Bews, who was an administrator, will likely receive a military funeral, Langlois said. 

Meanwhile, Mounties at Fox Creek are still waiting to release the names of two teenage girls killed when the SUV in which they were passengers was in a head-on smash with a semi on Highway 43 near Little Smoky. 

A spokesman said the detachment was still waiting for confirmation that the teens' next of kin had been informed of their deaths. 

Darrin Morley Browatzke, 30, and Sidney Paul Jennings, 31, were also in the SUV and also died. 

Police say the Ford Explorer pulled out of the northbound lane of the highway to pass and slammed into a southbound semi.


----------



## Spr.Earl

We know how we feel when it's some one in Uniform but 3 wives from the same Base?

May your Gods go with you Ladies   .


----------



## rms

Just to remind you, Lt. Bews was "in uniform", she was an Air Reserve Logistics Officer and as quoted in the article, will most likely have a military funeral.  All in all, an extremely sad day for Cold Lake and the Air Force.

sic itur ad astra

rms


----------



## bossi

Brigadier-General MARC POULIOT, MSM,CD Died suddenly, Friday, April 1, 2005. 

Respected and honoured in the military for service in Canada and abroad, Marc Pouliot was, above all, a good man: a loving and beloved husband, devoted father and faithful son to his parents and his country. Marc Pouliot is mourned by his widow, Jennifer Pouliot (nee Trudel), two young daughters, Jessica Rose and Nicole Julianne and a third daughter by a previous marriage, Stephanie Marie Huguette. 

Among the other bereaved are: his parents Marcel Pouliot and Mariette (Racicot); his sisters, Lucie Pichette (wife of Jean-Pierre), Danielle Morin (wife of Daniel) and Christianne Pouliot (partner of Marc): parents-in -law Leonard Trudel (husband of Barbara) and Geraldine Castle-Trudel (wife of Frank Howard); a brother-in-law, Nicholas Trudel and two sisters-in-law, Victoria Noury and Mellissa Trudel . 

At his death, Gen. Pouliot was Dir- Gen. LOGISTICS/ J4 MATERIAL at DND/HQ. He had been with the Canadian Armed Forces since 1973. A graduate of College Militaire St-Jean he held a Masters in Project Management and was a certified member of the Society of Management Accountants (CMA). 

He served overseas with distinction in the former Yugoslavia, the Middle East and latterly in Afghanistan. In 2003, he was chosen to command the Theatre Activation Team for the deployment of the 2000 troops to OPERATION ATHENA in Kabul, Afghanistan for which he received the Governor General Meritorious Service Medal. 

He was 49. ''.... Greatness and goodness are not means, but ends! Hath he not always treasures, always friends, the good great man? ...love and light,and calm thoughts,... ?'' ( Samuel Taylor Coleridge) 

Funeral arrangements to be announced. The family asks that in lieu of flowers a donation be made to either a trust fund set up for his young daughters at the TD Canada Trust Barrhaven branch (br#2831) account #6278881 or, to the Heart and Stroke Foundation. 
Published in the Ottawa Citizen on 4/5/2005.


----------



## Bartok5

Fellows,

I am deeply saddened to report the passing today of WO Kevin Towell, PPCLI.  Kevin died early this morning as the result of injuries sustained yesterday in a single-vehicle accident on the highway just outside of Oromocto.  He is survived by his adolescent son, who will undoubtedly make his father proud as he grows into manhood.

Kevin was a personal friend of mine.  This reality makes my post here very difficult.  I have been caught by my own emotions, and am quite literally crying as I write this.  It is a tragic turn of events, and I don't really know where to begin in relating Kevin's irreplacable value to the Army.

Kevin was a long-serving member of 2 Commando, the Airborne Regiment.  He was qualified U.S. Army Ranger, Canadian Pathfinder, Military Freefall Parachutist, Parachute Instructor, and a whole host of other "high speed" qualifications.  In other words, Kevin was a "soldier's soldier" who reached and demonstrably surpassed the pinnacle of what any man could reasonably expect of a fighting man.

I first came to know Kevin when I was appointed OC Rear Party of 3 PPCLI for Op PALLADIUM roto 6.  Kevin was staying behind on the tour through no fault nor desire of his own.  I tasked him as the NCO IC of family relations - setting up the family resource centre within unit lines, orchestrating assistance to Battalion wives who needed it for residential moves, sorting out our Rear-Party contribution to the construction of a neighborhood playground that had been initially spear-headed by a deployed member of the unit, etc.  Given his hard-core background, you'd have thought that Kevin would be a "fish out of water" in dealing with the families of our deployed soldiers.  But the truth of the matter is that he was exceptional in that role.  Been there, done that, and incredibly approachable and supportive within the "arcs" that I had proscribed.

Later on, Kevin ended up as a Platoon 2IC in my company (B Coy, 3 PPCLI).  There, he was saddled with a newly-minted officer whom he took pains to develop.  We subsequently became short of officers due to various tasks, and Kevin became the acting Platoon Commander for various high-profile activities.  He never let me down - Kevin and I understood "misson first", and I am here to tell you that he was an absolute joy to work with.  We "clicked".

More recently, Kevin was posted to the Infantry School here in Gagetown.  By all accounts, he was an exceptionally valued member of the "pointy part" of the school.  Kevin fully exploited his personal combat experience on Op APOLLO and his contacts within DHTC to play a strong hand in creating the newfound "Urban Operations Instructor Course", for which he was the pilot course 2IC.  By all accounts, the course was a roaring success.  

WO Kevin Towell was a "soldier's soldier".  I am deeply proud to have known him as a personal friend, and to have hosted him in my home on numerous occasions.  My Wife is understandably distraught at the news of his passing, as am I.  It sucks, plain and simple.  I am not a religious man, so I can't purport to suggest that Kevin has gone to some "better place".  All I can personally say is that Kevin was one hell of a Canadian Soldier, and he will be deeply missed on both a personal and professional level.  He was a personal friend, an outstanding soldier, and a true citizen of Canada.  That is a fine and lasting legacy, by any man's measure.   

Mark C


----------



## devil39

WO Towell was a superb soldier and a great guy.  

A terrible loss for his family, our Regiment and the CF.

Thanks Mark for what you wrote.


----------



## Cansky

RIP WO Towell, you are a great man and soldier.  It was a honor to serve with you during Op Apollo.  My condolences to your family.
You will not be forgotten.
Kirsten


----------



## Bartok5

Regarding funeral arrangements for WO Kevin Towell:

Services in Gagetown will consist of the following:

a.  12 May (today) - "Farewell With Dignity".  Gather behind bldg J-7 at 1115 hrs, or RV at Fredericton Airport 1130 hrs.  Dress is DEU 1A with medals and low shoes.

b.  16 May - "Base Memorial Service".  1330 hrs at St Mary's Chapel, CFB Gagetown.  Dress is dress of the day.

Funeral Services will be held in St Albert, AB as follows:

a.  Donations or flowers can be forwarded to the Connelly - McKinnley Funeral Home, 9 Muir Dr., St Albert, AB.

b.  Showing will be at the above Funeral Home on Friday, 13 May (time unknown).

c.  Funeral will be at a chapel (to be announced) at Garrison Edmonton on Saturday, 14 May.  Timing is presently anticipated to be at/not
before 1100 hrs.

d.  Burial will be at an Edmonton/St Albert Cemetary (to be confirmed) following the funeral service.  

Hopefully someone from the Edmonton PPCLI family will be able to provide confirmatory details of the proceedings at that end as further information becomes available.

Mark C


----------



## KevinB

I know 1PPCLI is sending a funeral party on Saturday.

 I will check into more info.


----------



## s23256

WO Towell was my section commander on Phase 3 last summer.  He was a fantastic soldier and an inspiration to all of us on the course.  He will be missed.


----------



## AmmoTech90

A sad week in Gagetown.  In addition to WO Towell we lost Cpl John Carmichael.

From the Fredericton Daily Gleaner-
CARMICHAEL, CPL. NORMAN JOHN Age 26. It is with much sadness that the loved ones of John Carmichael announce his sudden passing on May 7, 2005 in Oromocto, NB. Born in Sydney, CB, on January 21st 1979, he was the loving son of Laura Lee (nee Porquet) and Norman Carmichael of Beaverbank, NS. He was a proud member of the Canadian Armed Forces, a supply tech at CFB Gagetown since the last four years, and prior to joining he was with the reserve forces for 2 years. 

In addition to being a Supply Tech, he served with 1 Field and 3 Field Regiments in Halifax and Saint John.  The funeral is today, with a memorial service at St. Luke's Cathedral tomorrow (Friday), dress of the day.
I normally saw John only at PT but he was always ready with a smart comment to help cheer peole up.
He will be missed.


----------



## Blakey

I just thought this would be a fitting place to put this, if there are any objections ill remove it.


> *To a Fallen Soldier*
> Dear Lord
> Yet again, you question my faith in you,
> You have taken from us a gifted soldier and friend.
> A soldier who believed in you,
> A man always giving and caring of others.
> One who placed all others before himself,
> Without question, rhyme or reason.
> 
> What now Oh Lord?
> How will our hearts be mended?
> And what of his family Oh Lord?
> Will they yet once again see the light?
> 
> Does he sit beside you Oh Lord?
> And smile upon your Grace?
> He is of character Oh Lord,
> Rough and jagged around the edges.
> 
> He is unrefined and coarse Oh Lord,
> Yet loyal to your every need.
> He speaks what's on his mind Oh Lord,
> A true friend indeed.
> 
> Tell him we say goodbye Oh Lord,
> As a tear drops from our cheek.
> We will always Remember Dear Lord,
> In silent prayer we keep.
> 
> 
> In memory of Jamie Denis Vermeulen,
> It was an honour to call you friend.
> Warrant Officer Kevin Lewis, 'A' Company, 2PPCLI


----------



## ArmyRick

I remember Kevin Towel as a SGT when he instructed on my basic moutain ops course in '96. He was a great soldier and a true proffessional. The army has lost a good troop and the towell family has lost a good man. RIP.


----------



## Fusilier

Funeral Proceedings - WO Kevin Towell

VIEWING

Friday 13 May 1400 - 1600hrs and 1900-2100 hrs
Saturday 14 May 0800-0900hrs

Connelly-McKinnley Funeral Home
9 Muir Drive
St Albert, AB
780-458-2222/422-2222

SERVICE

Protestant Chapel
Grn Edmonton
Saturday 14 May 1100hrs

After the service the funeral procession will proceed to Beechmount Cemetary (12420 - 104th Street Edmonton)

On completion of the graveside service there will be a reception in the Grn Edmonton WO & Sgt's Mess.

Dress:  Military members - full DEU with medals


----------



## Pearson

Knew Kevin in 3VP in the early 90's. (if it is the same guy)
Great guy.


----------



## Sharpey

Incase anyone on here knows her, Cpl. Julie Bailey of the Windsor Regiment (Ex. Essex & Kent Scottish) has just passed away due to a blood clot. She was on tasking in Petawawa. More infor to follow as it comes available.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

How very sad. My condolences. May she rest in peace  .


----------



## Sharpey

This Friday, 15 July, 2005 there will be a "celebration of her life" held at the Major Tilston VC Armouries here in Windsor, Ontario at 5pm. All are welcome. Since this is not a memorial or funural service, we ask that you please refrain from wearing black attire.


----------



## Trinity

In our prayers


----------



## mo-litia

It is with regret that I inform you of the passing last night of
Sergeant Wynyard Oscar Leslie Wharton, of The Loyal Edmonton Regiment, after a struggle with illness.  He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.

I will post funeral details as soon as they become available.

Rest in Peace, Les.


----------



## Sharpey

Confirmation for the memorials for Julie Bailey...

There will be a memorial for her in CFB Petawawa at 1900 hours tomorrow (July 13), exact location I am unsure about. She worked for Leadership Coy. so they may have more information.

There will also be a memorial in Windsor at the Armouries this Friday (July 15) at 1800 Hours. All are welcome.


----------



## mo-litia

Sgt. Whaton's funeral is on Saturday, 16 Jul 05 @ 1030.  It is being held the Beulah Alliance Church, 17504 98A Ave, Edmonton, AB


----------



## Gene Six

Hey,

I was a close friend of Julie Bailey and just learned of her death.  I left on an exercise in Wisconsin and got back this past weekend to this.  Can anyone send me any info on the details of what happened and where I can forward my condolences too.

I'm interested in when and what happened.

Sorry if this doesn't seem right, I think I'm still a little stunned, just a few weeks ago she was wishing me luck.

Email me at neo_genesix@hotmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Gene Six just pm Sharpie for the perticulers.


----------



## Rifleman62

Sgt Gord Graham passed on 11 Aug 05. Gord was a RMS Clerk, posted to 17 (Winnipeg) Service Battalion, and was the Winnipeg Garrison OR 2 ic. He joined the CF in 1981, and served proudly. Gord was taken ill with cancer a year ago, while we knew it was not a positive outlook, the end came unexpectedly, and very quickly.

We got Gord a day pass in January when we had out 40th Anniversary parade. The parade was dedicated to Gord, and we enjoyed a Guinness after. 

Gord was courageous, and optimistic. Courage takes many forms, and Gord certainly had courage. He was to be promoted Warrant Officer, his dream,  this year, but was unfortunately was placed on SPHL. (Question - In the "people first "CF, in situations like this could not compassion out way regulations?)

 For those personnel in Winnipeg, who wish to pay their last respects to Gord, you can go to the Chapel Lawn Cemetery on Monday the 15 Aug 05 from 1900 -  2000. The Chapel is located on the Trans Canada Highway West of the perimeter across from the entrance to Assiniboia Downs Racetrack entrance.

  On Tuesday the 16 Aug 05 at 1400 at the 17 Wing Base Chapel Gord's Memorial will take place.  As per the wishes of the family the service  will  be short and should be between 30 and 40 minutes long.  After the service the family would like everyone to proceed to the WO & Sgt's  Mess where a small reception is planned.  It was Gord's wish that everyone have a Beer on him preferable a Guinness.

I guess it can safely said, see you later Gord.


----------



## Spr.Earl

I just learned that the Honorary Lt. Col. of 6FD SQN. has just passed away.
I'll post his Obit. asap.

I first met Lt.Col. Dow when I joined 6 Fd in 76 and came to learn that he was for the Men and not only took great interest in our well being but also the Corps as a whole Regular and Militia alike one of the finest Officers I have met in my 29yrs in the C.F..

One of my fondest memories was; one Halloween party ,the J.R's was full of all sorts of colourfull costumes except this one person in civies but with a big smiling clown mask on and not saying a word but coming up to those he knew and just nudging them and pointing at there drink and indicating "would you like one?" this went on all night and we were all puzzled "who is this CIVIE "?
At the end when the Mess closed this very charitable gent took his clown mask off and said "good party,good night guy's and behave your selves It was Lt.Col. Dow!!!!!

Here's just one of the things he did for the Corps.

http://www.nsnews.com/issues00/w091800/heritage-cabin.html


Bill Dow was one of a kind and we have lost a treasure in his passing.

Good By Sir,it has been a privilage to know and learn from you.   :'(

UBIQUE


----------



## Franko

This has been posted the Armoured thread....but more people come here on a regular basis.



> To The Regimental Family & Friends of The Regiment,
> 
> It is with great regret and sorrow that we inform you of the death of Warrant Officer Benoit E.P.J. Aubin. WO Aubin passed away last evening 23 August 2005 in Deep River after a long and courageous fight against cancer.
> 
> WO Aubin was born in Sturgeon Falls, Ontario on 01 May 1965. He enrolled in the Canadian Forces on 01 November 1984, and served the CF with great loyalty and dedication for over 20 years. After his basic recruit and TQ 3 training in 1984, Ben was posted to the 8th Canadian Hussars and served with the Regiment in both Petawawa and Germany from 1984-91. He returned to Canada in 1991 and served with The Royal Canadian Dragoons in Petawawa from that time forward. From 1997-2000 WO Aubin served a short tour away from the Regiment as an instructor at the Armour School in Gagetown. WO Aubin served on two operational tours, one in Bosnia from 1994-95 and most recently with the Recce ISTAR Coy on Roto 0 in Kabul in 2003-04 as a Troop Warrant Officer.
> 
> An excellent soldier and Sr NCO, WO Aubin was a very strong leader who always represented his soldiers well, keeping their welfare at the fore at all times. The consummate professional who loved soldiering, he served as an inspiration to us all and set an excellent example for us all to emulate. A very outgoing, energetic and gregarious individual, his excellent sense of humour certainly set him apart and made him a joy to work with. As with all great Sr NCO's, he was never backwards in coming forwards either, and had an amazing ability to offer sound advise or counsel when required. A great friend and comrade to us all, he will be missed dearly in the Regiment.
> 
> Condolences may be sent to the Aubin family through the e-mail to the CO's Secretary, Muggsie Boland or the Acting Regimental Adjutant, Captain Rick Cameron. We will ensure they are passed along to the Aubin family.
> 
> Details of the funeral arrangements and/or Memorial Service will be passed along as soon as they are known.
> 
> Ben is survived by his wife Colleen, his son Eric, and two daughters, Christine & Aimee. A loving and devoted father and husband, he spoke often of his love and admiration for his wife Colleen and his three children. On behalf of the Regiment, we extend our sincerest condolences to WO Aubin's family.
> 
> Just know that the Regiment is doing everything it can to assist the Aubin family through this very difficult time. Our thoughts and prayers are with them.
> 
> Audax et Celer




A memorial is planed here in Kabul with all Royal Canadian Dragoons on or near the same time. The parade will be digitaly videotaped and posted to:   www.dragoons.ca

He was my troop Warrent in A Sqn RCD this past year. A fine soldier who was looking forward to joining the ranks of the JTF....

My condolences to Colleen and the kids....all Dragoons here share in your loss.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace

Another sad day in the Dragoons.



> To the Regimental Family & Friends of The Regiment,
> 
> It is with the deepest regret that we inform you of the death of Sgt John
> Eli Johannessen.   Sgt Johannessen died at his home in Cobden, Ontario on the
> evening of 06 September in an apparent suicide.   This has yet to be
> confirmed definitively and will not be known until the OPP investigation
> which is ongoing is concluded.
> 
> Details of the military memorial service and funeral service will be made
> available once these details are known.
> 
> Any letters of condolence may be forwarded to the Regimental Adjutant,
> Captain Rick Cameron, or to the CO's Secretary, Muggsie Boland.
> 
> Sgt Johannessen is survived by his wife Genny Sue. Our sincere condolences
> go out to Sgt Johannessen's immediate and extended family, our thoughts at
> prayers are with them.   The Regiment is doing everything it can to assist
> the Johannessen family through this very difficult period.
> 
> 
> Audax et Celer
> 
> 
> J.L. (John) Andrews
> Major
> OC HQ Sqn/Acting Regimental 2IC
> Royal Canadian Dragoons
> CFB Petawawa Local 5673
> (613) 687-5511 ext. 5673
> 
> 
> 
> Muggsie
> 
> CO's Secretary RCD
> 5649
> Share Your Gifts




The Royal Canadian Dragoons
Worthington Barracks
CFB Petawawa
PO Box 9999 Station Main
Petawawa, Ontario, K8H 2X3


----------



## Franko

Thanks for the update George....another sad day in the Regiment indeed.

We found out this morning from Payner....getting tired of seeing our flag at half mast.

My condolences to his wife and kids.....

No one here had any idea that things were that bad for him....and I chatted with him all the time.

Regards


----------



## bossi

> *One dead, two injured in army training accident*
> Canadian Press
> 
> CFB VALCARTIER, Que. â â€ One soldier died and two others were injured in a training accident in Alberta when their armoured vehicle rolled into a river.
> 
> Pte. Patrick Dessureault, of Alma, Que., was killed on Tuesday night near Wainwright, Alta., when the vehicle rolled into the Battle River, Canadian Forces Base Valcartier said in a statement Wednesday.
> 
> Pte. Jonathan Beaudin of Lorraine, Que., and Master Cpl. Richard Boudreault of Charny, Que., also were injured.
> 
> The three were from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment, from CFB Valcartier near Quebec City.
> 
> Soldiers managed to pull out Beaudin and Boudreault from the turret, while Dessureault, who was in the driver's compartment, was removed later from the vehicle.
> 
> "I am saddened by the death of Pte. Dessureault and the injuries sustained by Pte. Beaudin and Master Cpl. Boudreault,'' Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's Chief of the Defence Staff, said in a statement.
> 
> "Our thoughts and prayers are with these fine soldiers' families and friends right now.''
> 
> Soldiers administered emergency first aid until medics arrived. Dessureault was en route via helicopter to hospital when he was pronounced dead.
> 
> "My thoughts are of our fallen and injured soldiers, as well as their families and friends," said Lt.-Gen. Marc Caron, Chief of the Land Staff.
> 
> "I wish Pte. Beaudin and Master Cpl. Boudreault speedy and complete recoveries.
> 
> "Further, I will ensure this fatal accident is thoroughly investigated so that we can learn from it and apply those lessons to future training activities.''
> 
> Military officials as well as the RCMP were investigating the accident.



Je me souviens.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1127321120824_10/?hub=Canada


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy

R.I.P


----------



## Armoured Signaller

I can only hope that Juile passed peacefully and quietly when this occurred.  I have now just been informed of her passing the other day(29 Sep) and I am still in shock.  I guess it proves that you never know when your number is up.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## bossi

NR-2005-11     3 October 2005

*Parachuting accident at CFB Trenton, Mountain View Detachment*

8 WING/CFB TRENTON - A parachute instructor at the Canadian Parachute Centre (CPC) was pronounced dead this afternoon at Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Mountain View Detachment at approximately 12:45 p.m. after a parachuting accident there late this morning.

The cause of the accident is under investigation. All parachuting activity at the CPC is ceased until further notice. 

A military medic was on site at the time of the accident but as per the operating procedures of the CPC, 911 was called because injuries were suspected to be serious. 

The soldier, an experienced jumper, was an instructor of the Military Freefall Parachute Course. A leased CASA-212 was the aircraft that the CPC was using for training at the time of the accident.

-30-


----------



## bossi

> October 4, 2005
> *Jump proves fatalMilitary instructor from Edmonton dies in parachuting accident *
> By CP
> 
> BELLEVILLE, Ont. -- A parachute instructor from CFB Edmonton has been killed in an accident at the Canadian Parachute Centre at CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario.
> 
> Warrant Officer Charles Sheppard, 43, a veteran of about 2,500 jumps, died in a parachuting accident yesterday afternoon.
> 
> An instructor from the 3rd Battalion of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, Sheppard was temporarily working at the Canadian Parachute Centre.
> 
> He was originally from Galt, Ont., and has been with the armed forces for 19 years.
> 
> An investigation is continuing into the cause of the fatal accident.
> 
> However, the military said weather conditions at the time of the accident consisted of clear skies and light winds.
> 
> "I am saddened by the death of Warrant Officer Sheppard," Lt.-Gen. Marc Caron, Chief of the Land Staff, said in a statement yesterday evening. "My thoughts are with the family and friends of this fine soldier."
> 
> Lt.-Col. Bruce Ewing, commanding officer of the parachute centre, said their sympathy and prayers are with Sheppard's family.
> 
> "We were fortunate to have him as an instructor because of his wealth of experience and knowledge he brought us, and his loss saddens us all," Ewing said.
> 
> Capt. Nicole Meszaros, public affairs officer for CFB Trenton, said the fatal jump occurred over the base's Mountain View detachment.
> 
> "A military medic was on site at the time of the accident, but as per the operating procedures of the CPC, 911 was called because injuries were suspected to be serious," said Meszaros.
> 
> Sheppard was jumping from a leased civilian CASA-212 aircraft, she said.
> 
> Military staff from across Canada train regularly at the centre, with parachutists a common sight over the rural Mountain View area.
> 
> One parachutist was injured at Mountain View earlier this year.




http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2005/10/04/1247607-sun.html


----------



## Tracker

I guess he finally ran out of lives.

Have a good one,

Airborne.


----------



## Jungle

Rusty Shackleford said:
			
		

> I guess he finally ran out of lives.


Yep... Rest in Peace, Charlie.

*AIRBORNE !!!*


----------



## Wolfe

R.I.P. To All


Je Me Souviens


----------



## AntiArmour Guy

From the clouds back into them. 

May Bellerophon and St Michael guide you safely on your journey and ease the sadness in the hearts of your family.

Respectfully,

Mike Blanchette.


----------



## armyvern

"What manner of men are these who wear the maroon beret?
They are firstly, all volunteers and are then toughened by hard physical training.  As a result they have that infectious optimism and that offensive eagerness which comes from physical well being.  They have jumped from the air and by doing so have conquered fear.
Their duty lies in the van of battle; they are proud of their honour and have never failed in any task.  They have the highest standards in all things whether it be skills in battle or smartness in execution of all peacetime duties.
They have shown themselves to be as tenacious and determined in defence as they are courageous in attack.  They are in fact, men apart.
Every Man an Emperor."

Field Marshall the Viscount Montgomery of Alamein. 

Light winds and soft landings Charlie, this house is gonna miss ya.


----------



## 2 Cdo

My condolences to Charlies family. To Charlie, see you on the big re-org, hopefully not for some time.


----------



## armyvern

Sad news to pass along,

I just received word this morning that MCpl Foley of 3RCR passed away in Petawawa today, apparently of a brain anuerysm. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family, his friends, his Regiment and Base at their loss. He will be missed.


----------



## Armymedic

Dave Foley was at the time of his passing, part of the R Coy CQMS. 

I worked with and played sports both with and against Dave during my time at the Bn.

This last time when I returned to the Bn as the UMS Sgt, Dave was one of the first troops to greet me. His "what the F@#% you doing here?" was punctuated by a smile and a welcome back handshake. 

At the time of his passing the Bn was on ex in Quantico, Va. The news hit us hard. The memorial was held on Camp Upsure parade square, and was quite emotional as most of the Bn had known Dave as a fellow soldier, a competitive sportsman, and loving father.

Dave is survived by his wife, son age 7 and daughter age 4.

He is definately being missed.


----------



## George Wallace

Sgt Bob (Robert) St Dennis,  8CH (PL)/RCD  
5 Jan 2006                            47 years old

Sgt Bob (Robert)St Dennis, RCD Died on Thursday of serious head injuries received in a car crash on Dec 23 2005. Bob was coming home from work on the evening of the 23rd when his car was hit by a 25 year old man speeding away from a Police chase. He was in a coma for the entire time and his daughter stated that even if he had survived he'd have been a vegetable. He was 47. He is survived by his second wife, daughter and I believe a son. Another sad day for the Regimental family.


He also served with the Regt in Germany. Originally he was an Hussar, as most of us he served multiple units.  It was his second marriage, his first had cancer and believe she died of it in or around 1997. His daughter was from the first marriage.


----------



## Jungle

Rest In Peace...


----------



## Slim

Another one...!?

Rest in Peace Sgt.

Stood down...For the final time  

Slim
Armour Corps (Retd)


----------



## croberts038

did anybody hear anything about a reservist killed in the bahamas in a car crash on christmas day dec 25 2005?  was wondering if anybody had a link to the story, can't find anything anywhere.   
RIP.


----------



## armyvern

croberts038 said:
			
		

> did anybody hear anything about a reservist killed in the bahamas in a car crash on christmas day dec 25 2005?  was wondering if anybody had a link to the story, can't find anything anywhere.
> RIP.



Try this one:

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:njgmrrMlQa8J:www.army.dnd.ca/lfwa_hq/Documents/2005/NR/NR-41_CBG_MBdrStyles_Funeral.pdf+canadian+reservist+killed+in+bahamas&hl=en

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Edmonton/2006/01/06/pf-1381546.html

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/reading.htm


----------



## old medic

There is also a thread here, in the Artillery forum:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38265.0.html


----------



## big bad john

Please remember Cpl. Jamie Murphy Today!  
Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy, 26, of Conception Harbour, Nfld., was killed when a suicide bomber with explosives strapped to his body, reportedly jumped on one of two Iltis jeeps carrying six Canadian soldiers on patrol. Three other Canadian soldiers were injured in the blast.  
At the time of his death, Cpl Murphy had only five working days left before his scheduled return to Canada.


----------



## 1feral1

I had meant to post this back just before Christmas, to coincide with MAJ Hendrickson's 20th anniversary of his untimly death. So better late then ever. 

For any long serving 'old dogs', you may have knew him, and this may jar your memories somewhat. Back in January 1976 when I signed on, there was this PL Comd in A Coy, a LT named Doug Hendrickson of the Regina Rifles. Over the years between 1976 and in 1984 Doug went from LT to CAPT, then to MAJ. He was popular within the Regiment, and was a good officer, showing all the traits and then some, of not only a great leader, but an example to follow for others. He was fair, approachable, and most of all showed the genuine care and concern for his men and loyality to his Regiment and his Corps. 

Not only was he well recieved with the men, but also with his peers and superiors, and he would have been groomed for positions others only dreamed of if he had not had a skiinng accident the week before Christmas of 1985. On 23 Dec 1985, MAJ D.J.Hendrickson, CD died of his injuries from the accident. He was buried with full honours in Regina, leaving behind his wife Penny.

Even to this day, I have a 5x7 framed picture of him in my bar, sitting in the back of a 67 Ptrn Jeep, smiling, and having a box lunch at the SMG range in Dundurn, taken on SYEP 83 in the summer of 1983. I'll see if I can scan it and post it here. Even though its been 20 long years, and even now, I realise that he had some kind of an influence on me in some way.

I miss him, as anyone who knew him truly would.

If anyone who reads this remembers him, raise a beer for him when you got a spare minute.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## larry Strong

croberts038 said:
			
		

> did anybody hear anything about a reservist killed in the Bahamas in a car crash on Christmas day DEC 25 2005?  was wondering if anybody had a link to the story, can't find anything anywhere.
> RIP.



Glenn Styles was my son's friend and room mate. We were opening presents Christmas day when Jeremy got a phone call informing him about Glenn's death, that sort of killed off the day. Glenn was headed to Afghanistan this month.


----------



## Gunner

LGen Christian Couture (Retd) was killed on 28 Jan 06, in a snowmobile accident.  LGen Couture was an outstanding officer (Comd 5 GBMC in IFOR Roto 1) and was ADM(HR-Mil) for many years.  He was instrumental in spearheading many of the key initiatives that we now have: medal mounting and access to medical pension prior to release being but two.  I had the great pleasure of spending 2-3 days with him in Bosnia and he was everything you wanted from a Canadian General Officer.   

Stand Easy


----------



## Jungle

RIP Sir !!


----------



## Haggis

Gunner said:
			
		

> LGen Christian Couture (Retd) was killed on 28 Jan 06, in a snowmobile accident.  LGen Couture was an outstanding officer (Comd 5 GBMC in IFOR Roto 1) and was ADM(HR-Mil) for many years.  He was instrumental in spearheading many of the key initiatives that we now have: medal mounting and access to medical pension prior to release being but two.  I had the great pleasure of spending 2-3 days with him in Bosnia and he was everything you wanted from a Canadian General Officer.
> 
> Stand Easy



Translated from an e-mail I recievd at work: 

"*Snowmobiler loses his life on Lake Édouard - Experience in question*

A 56 year old man, Christian Couture, from Saint-Gédéon, in the Lake-Saint-Jean region, lost his life Saturday morning near 11:20 AM, on Route 355, 22 kilometers north of Lake-Édouard.  According to the Officer Chantal Mackels, Surete du Quebec, the collision would be the result of the inexperience of the snowmobiler who lost control of his machine before colliding with another snowmobile travelling in the oppiste direction. 

The American tourist who was on the second snowmobile suffered non-life threataning injuries.  The two people were transported by an Air Médic helicopter, to the Center of Health and Social Services of the High-Saint-Maurice.  Mr. Couture was pronounced dead on arrival. 

The Surete du Quebec have classified this as an accidental death." 

I had met and spoken with LGen Couture many times while serving in DHRIM.  In 2003 he visited the Palladium Roto 13 BG I was deploying with and took a keen interst in the troops needs, particulalry the Reservists.  He was truly an officer and a gentleman.


----------



## JasonH

Wasn't sure if this was posted here or not but I've been informed that a Member to a sub-forum "The Military Forum" I administrate for on another site has passed away.

Private Brendan O'Shea of the Calgary Highlanders



> http://www.legacy.com/Images/Cobrands/CAN-Calgary/Photos/000015082_20060213_1.jpg​O'SHEA _ Brendan Thomas 1986 - 2006 Brendan Thomas O'Shea of Calgary passed away suddenly in Nose Hill Park, Calgary on Friday, February 10, 2006 at the age of 19 years. Brendan was a native Calgarian born December 7, 1986. He was educated at St. Dominic's Elementary, St. Jean Brebeuf Junior High and graduated in 2004 from St. Francis Senior High School. Brendan enrolled as a proud member of the Canadian Forces on January 24, 2004, holding the rank of Private with The Canadian Highlanders. Brendan was a qualified Infantryman and had training on Infantry platoon support weapons and communications equipment. Brendan will be lovingly remembered by his mother Brigid, brother Owen, stepmother Laurie and her sons, Jay, Rob and Craig; grandmother Eva; step-grandmother Vi; Aunt Fiona; Uncles, Ray, Ciaran, Brendan and Martin; as well as many relatives and friends in Alberta, Newfoundland and Ireland. He will never be forgotten by the Canadian Forces in particular Brendan's military family in The Calgary Highlanders. Brendan was predeceased by his father Gordon Legge, grandfather Harold Legge, grandfather Patrick J. O'Shea and grandmother Ellen O'Flynn. Relatives and friends are invited to Prayers and Tributes at St. Luke's Catholic Church (corner of Northmount Drive and Northland Drive N.W.) on Wednesday, February 15, 2006 at 7:30 p.m. Funeral Mass will be concelebrated at St. Luke's Catholic Church (corner of Northmount Drive and Northland Drive N.W.) on Thursday, February 16, 2006 at 11:00 a.m. with Rev. Inocencio C. Cambaling and Rev. Stefan Ganowicz presiding. Graveside services to follow at Queen's Park Cemetery, Field of Honour. Forward condolences through www.mcinnisandholloway.com . If friends so desire, memorial tributes may be made directly to The Calgary Highlanders Regimental Funds Foundation (funds to be held in trust for disburs



Rest in peace, didn't  know you but I'm sure you were an outstanding fellow.  Your time has come to protect the gates of heaven.


----------



## clk320

Thanks for the info on the trust fund have pass the info to TSE CoC.  Anyone know about a similar fund for Cpl Davis ???


----------



## Blakey

clk320 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on the trust fund have pass the info to TSE CoC.  Anyone know about a similar fund for Cpl Davis ???



See Here


----------



## rocco

Thread here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40912.0.html

Preliminary news here:

http://www.cbc.ca/ns/story/ns-howell-armoury20060313.html

I'm not well-spoken enough to do him justice, but Pte Brad Howell was a great guy who was truly liked by all. In some of my more jaded moments I'd look at him and think 'man, I'm glad we have soldiers like him around'. The CF, the Army and The Princess Louise Fusiliers will be worse off in his absense. Blue Skies soldier.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

TURNER, Lieutenant William M. - (Serving with Land Force . . .

(Apr 28, 2006) -- TURNER, Lieutenant William M. - (Serving with Land Force Western Area Headquarters, Civil Military Cooperation). Tragically in Afghanistan, on Saturday, April 22, 2006. Lt. Bill Turner of Edmonton, formerly of Guelph, age 45 years. Beloved son of the late Bill Turner, and Margaret Smith. Loving brother of Toyo Turner of Edmonton. Bill will be sadly missed by his Aunts, Uncles, and extended family. The family will receive friends for Visitation at the Butcher Family Funeral Home, 5399 Main St. South, Erin on Sunday, April 30 from 2-4 and 7-9 p.m. The Funeral Service will take place at the Royal Canadian Legion, 12 Dundas Street East, Erin on Monday, May 1, 2006 at 2 p.m. with Padre Steve White officiating. Interment Erin Union Cemetery. A Masonic Service will take place at the Funeral Home Sunday afternoon at 4 p.m. If desired donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation of Ontario or the Juvenile Diabetes Association would be appreciated as expressions of sympathy. (Due to severe family allergies please refrain from the use of any perfumes or colognes when attending the visitation or funeral service).


----------



## Gunner

Darren Steele is a former artillery officer who reclassified to PAFF.

From the public affairs Branch Advisor:

It is with profound sorrow that I must advise all members of the Public
Affairs Branch and family that Major Darren Steele died as a result of a
motor cycle accident in the evening of Friday, June 2nd in Colorado Springs,
Colorado.  Darren is survived by his two sons, Benjamin and Seth, and his
former wife, Peggy Steele, all of whom reside in Winnipeg.

Darren made a big impact on all who met him.  He was a stalwart and
enthusiastic proponent of public affairs and the Canadian Forces, he was
generous to a fault, and he was a leader of every team he ever joined.

Darren will be deeply missed.


----------



## Scorpyo

We  must  not  forget  those who  came  before  us, neither those  that  shall  come  after  us...... A  SALUTE  TO  OUR  FALLEN  WARRIORS!
     


''   EVERY  WARRIOR  SINCE  THE  BEGINNING  OF  TIME  HAS  KNOWN  THIS :  CONQUER  YOUR  FEARS  AND YOU  SHALL  CONQUER  DEATH! ""   from   ALEXANDER  THE  GREAT movie.


----------



## missing1

I believe this young fellow should be mentioned here.

God Bless

David Payne
(missing1)


Cpl Randy Joseph Payne

Killed in Afghanistan April 22 2006

Corporal Randy Payne of CFB/ASU Wainwright Military Police (MP) Platoon in Wainwright, Alberta, was killed in action in Afghanistan on 22 April 2006. Randy was serving as a member of the Close Protection Team that was assigned to protect the Regional Command South Commander, Brigadier General David Fraser.

Randy and 3 other soldiers were killed when a roadside bomb struck the G-Wagon they had been driving back to Kandahar Airfield from a remote Forward Operating Base near the Gumbad platoon house, 75 kilometres north of Kandahar city. The 3 other soldiers were killed instantly, but Randy was airlifted back to the airfield where he underwent emergency surgery but later succumbed to his massive injuries.

Randy Joseph Payne was born in Lahr, Germany on 29 May 1973 to David and Nancee Payne. During his time in Germany, Randy had started to play and excel in ice hockey. He was also involved with the boy scouts. The family spent many summers driving around various parts of Europe with their tent trailer exploring. Randy lived in Baden-Soellingen until 1981 while his father was stationed with 3 Mechanized Commando / Royal Canadian Regiment before being posted to the Signals Regiment in Kingston Ontario in the summer of 1981. 

The family lived on base in Kingston for a couple of years before moving out into the countryside east of Gananoque Ontario. While living in the Gananoque area, Randy attended William Hiscocks Public School and his high school years were spent at Gananoque Secondary School. Randy continued playing ice hockey and when he was old enough to play, was a key member of the Gananoque Islanders Junior B team, even captaining them for a couple of years. Randy was also selected (by then Ottawa Senators coach Rick Bowness) to captain a team of elite under-18 year olds at a large tournament held down in Boston.

After graduating from high school in Gananoque, Randy took a law and security course at Algonquin College in Ottawa, hoping to become a police officer. He didn't get hired right away, so he took a job at the Nortel plant in Brockville, Ont., where he worked his way up to become a quality assurance manager.

In the summer of 1995, while attending the annual Festival of the Islands in Gananoque, Randy met his future wife Jody. They started dating shortly after and on 2nd of August 1997 Randy & Jody became husband and wife. The family welcome their first child into the world on 18 December 1998 with their son Tristan. There daughter Jasmine was born 31 January 2001.

After stints with Nortel in Ottawa and Montreal, Randy heard there were openings with the military police. He relished the chance to finally work his dream job and being the member of a proud military family, he joined the CF on 15 May 2003 from Kingston, Ontario and graduated from his MP QL3 course shortly thereafter. 

He was then posted to Wainwright, Alberta in March 2004, where he worked diligently as a patrolman until the summer of 2005 when he was selected to assist at the busy Vernon Cadet Camp. A daunting task.

In September 2005, Cpl Payne decided to submit his application for the Close Protection Team that was being put together for duties overseas in Afghanistan. Cpl Payne was an excellent candidate for this training as he was one of the top performers of the Wainwright MP Platoon. The CP Team accepted his application and he began his training in earnest in October 2005. Between training sessions and a busy personal schedule, he succeeded in becoming a full-fledged member of the Elite Team and was deployed to Afghanistan as close protection for General Fraser the area Commander at the end of January 2006.

At the time of his departure from the Platoon in Wainwright for the CP Team, it was apparent to all that his level of ability had far surpassed the confines of his posting as a patrolman. 

Randy leaves behind a wife, Jody, two children (a daughter Jasmine, aged 5 and a son Tristan, aged 7), his parents (Dave and Nancee Payne, Peterborough On) and an older brother (Christopher, Ottawa On).


----------



## GUNS

The Final Inspection


The soldier turned and faced his God,
which must always come to pass.

He hoped his shoes were shining,
just as brightly as his brass.

"Step forward now, you soldier,
how shall I deal with you."

"Have you always turned the other cheek?,
to my church have you been true?"

The soldier squared his shoulders and said,
"No Lord, I guess I ain't."

"Because those of us who carry guns,
can't always be a saint."

"I've had to work most Sundays,
and at times my talk was tough."

"And times I had to be violent,
because the world is awfully rough."

"But, I never took a penny,
that wasn't mine to keep."

"Though I worked alot of overtime,
when the bills got just to steep."

"And I never passed a cry for help,
though at times, I shook with fear."

"And sometimes, God, forgive me,
I've wept unmanly tears."

"I know I don't deserve a place,
amoung the people here."

"They never wanted me around,
except to calm their fears."

"If you've a place for me here,Lord,
it needn't be so great."

"I never expected or had that much,
but if you don't, I'll understand."

There was a silence all around the throne,
where the saints had often trod.

As the soldier waited quitely,
for the judgement of his God.

"Step forward now, you soldier,
you have borne your burden well."

"Walk peacefully on Heavens streets,
you have done your time in Hell."

(unknown)



It's the military, not the reporter,
who have given us, freedom of the press.

It's the military, not the poet,
who have given us, freedom of speech.

It's the military, not the politician's,
that ensures our rights to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.



It's the military who salutes the flag,
who serves beneath the flag, and
whose coffin is draped by rhe flag.

Rest in Peace, all those who have made the supreme sacrifice.


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> The Final Inspection
> 
> 
> The soldier turned and faced his God,
> which must always come to pass.
> 
> He hoped his shoes were shining,
> just as brightly as his brass.
> 
> "Step forward now, you soldier,
> how shall I deal with you."
> 
> "Have you always turned the other cheek?,
> to my church have you been true?"
> 
> The soldier squared his shoulders and said,
> "No Lord, I guess I ain't."
> 
> "Because those of us who carry guns,
> can't always be a saint."
> 
> "I've had to work most Sundays,
> and at times my talk was tough."
> 
> "And times I had to be violent,
> because the world is awfully rough."
> 
> "But, I never took a penny,
> that wasn't mine to keep."
> 
> "Though I worked alot of overtime,
> when the bills got just to steep."
> 
> "And I never passed a cry for help,
> though at times, I shook with fear."
> 
> "And sometimes, God, forgive me,
> I've wept unmanly tears."
> 
> "I know I don't deserve a place,
> amoung the people here."
> 
> "They never wanted me around,
> except to calm their fears."
> 
> "If you've a place for me here,Lord,
> it needn't be so great."
> 
> "I never expected or had that much,
> but if you don't, I'll understand."
> 
> There was a silence all around the throne,
> where the saints had often trod.
> 
> As the soldier waited quitely,
> for the judgement of his God.
> 
> "Step forward now, you soldier,
> you have borne your burden well."
> 
> "Walk peacefully on Heavens streets,
> you have done your time in Hell."
> 
> (unknown)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the military, not the reporter,
> who have given us, freedom of the press.
> 
> It's the military, not the poet,
> who have given us, freedom of speech.
> 
> It's the military, not the politician's,
> that ensures our rights to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the military who salutes the flag,
> who serves beneath the flag, and
> whose coffin is draped by rhe flag.
> 
> Rest in Peace, all those who have made the supreme sacrifice.
> 
> Cpl. Robbie Christoper Beerenfenger,  Pte. Robert Costall,  Cpl. Matthew Dinning, Cpl. Paul Davis,  Cpl. Answorth Dyer,  Pte. Richard Green,  Sgt. Marc D. Leger,  Cpl. Jamie Brenden Murphy,  Bdr. Myles Mansell,  Cpl. Randy Payne,  Sgt. Robert Alan Short,  Lt. William Turner,  M/Cpl. Timothy Wilson,  Pte. Braun Scott Woodfield,  Pte. Nathan Smith,  Capt. Nichola Goddard,  Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca.


----------



## Petard

The "Guns" have lost one venerable and dedicated Master Gunner, MWO Bill Williams succumbed suddenly to illness on 19 July 2006. Bill had been serving in DASPM in Ottawa. 
Bill was one of those rare gentlemanly Sgt-Major types and his loss will definitely be felt within the family of the "Royal Regiment"
I would just like to use this forum to make others who may have known Bill aware of his passing, and to share with them condolences to his family.
Funeral services will take place 21 July at the Uplands chapel at 10:00hrs. Bill will be interred at the National Military cemetery in Ottawa

"Stand-easy Bill, hope to see you down the trail"
Robo


----------



## ArmyRick

Bill Williams, RIP. Ubique.


----------



## Petard

On youtube there is a very poignant video called "When a Soldier Falls" put together by DC Lugi, it shares a sentiment that, sadly, many of us can relate to at a personal level

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnznxShU4N0

My sincere condolences to all those who have had a soldier of their own fall


----------



## GUNS

Cpl. Francisco Gomez,  Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren,  Maj. Paeta Hess-von Kruedener( UN Lebanon),  Cpl. Christopher Jonathan Reid,  Sgt. Vaughn Ingram,  Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller.

People sleep soundly in their beds at night because men do violence on their behalf.

Rest in Peace


----------



## a78jumper

Met him in Kabul 03/04. A true professional. RIP.


----------



## GUNS

Cpl.Franciso Gomez,  Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren,  Cpl. Christopher Jonathan Reid,  Pte. Kevin Dallaire,  May.Paeta Hess-von Kruedener(UN-Lebanon),  Sgt. Vaughn Ingram,  Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller.


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> Cpl.Franciso Gomez,  Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren,  Cpl. Christopher Jonathan Reid,  Pte. Kevin Dallaire,  May.Paeta Hess-von Kruedener(UN-Lebanon),  Sgt. Vaughn Ingram,  Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller.


Cpl.Raymond Arndt


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> Cpl.Raymond Arndt



M/Cpl. Jeffery Scott Walsh


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> Cpl.Raymond Arndt


M/Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh

Cpl.Andrew James Eykelenboom


----------



## Cansky

http://www.herald.ca/announcements/display.php?anntype=obituaries~2006/08/15~15684987

BUTT, Sherry A., Lt. (N)
BUTT, Sherry A., Lt. (N) - We are deeply saddened to announce the unexpected death of Lieutenant (Navy) Sherry Ann Butt, age 36, on August 1, 2006. She was a beloved wife of Ron Hollingsworth; much loved daughter of parents Jimmy and Evelyn Butt; dear younger sister to Helen Butt (Kenneth); Sammy (Cheryl), and Ward (Cathy) Butt; role model and cherished aunt to her niece, Jenna, and nephews, Andrew, Kevin and Joshua. She will be deeply missed by her dog, Brodie, and cats, Cassie and BJ. As a young girl, Sherry grew up in Kegaska, a small fishing village on the lower north shore of Quebec where she will be remembered for her gentle spirit, giving nature, love of life and passion for animals. Growing up she continued her education in Chevery, Que., and then graduated from the Queen Elizabeth High School in Sept Iles. Always known to be a loving and caring person, Sherry then decided to pursue a career in the nursing profession graduating with her nursing diploma in 1990 from John Abbott College in Montreal. With an adventuresome spirit and desire to take on new challenges, Sherry then enrolled as a Nursing Officer in the Canadian Forces in January, 1991 . Throughout her 15 dedicated years of serving her country, Lt (N) Sherry Butt was an inspiration to all who came across her path. With willingness to live life to the fullest and her continual desire to take on new challenges, she accomplished numerous dreams and goals as a Nursing Officer. Throughout her nursing career, Sherry continued to pursue higher learning completing both Critical Care and Aeromedevac training. Sherry then went on to complete her BSc Degree in Nursing as well as becoming one of a few nurses to be selected to be subsidized for their Nurse Practitioner Certification in the Canadian Forces Medical group. Most recently Sherry was accepted to attend Medical school at Ottawa University which was to start this Fall. Sherry also served her country completing tours in both Rwanda (1994) and Pakistan as a member of the Disaster Assistance Response Team in 2005. Her family, friends and entire home town could not be more proud of all she had accomplished. A loving wife, daughter, sister, friend and caring nursing professional, we are all richer for having known Sherry. An amazing woman with endless talents, loving, full of life and energy. She will forever be remembered for her kind, caring, gentle spirit, her sense of humor, joy of life and love of animals. If desired donations can be made to the Humane Society of Ontario or your local SPCA. 

I had the pleasure of working with Sherry in Edmonton.  She was an excellent person and a great nurse.  She will be missed. RIP Sherry.


----------



## commIT

I have updated the tribute video to include Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBw6MFXQ3Dg
(hi quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> M/Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh
> 
> Cpl.Andrew James Eykelenboom


CPL. David Braun


----------



## commIT

Thanks guns, it has been updated.  Cpl. David Braun grew up in my hometown of Raymore, Saskatchewan (population of 668).  Just got off of the phone with David's mother's cousin and the support from the town is there as well from the military.  David's mother saw a number of military vehicles pull up the dirt farm road to the house and she knew why they were there.  David is strongly being mourned and missed by his mother, his sister and brother.  (his father passed away when we were quite young)

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImSyMLlv7EU
(high quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv  (18Mb)



			
				GUNS said:
			
		

> CPL. David Braun


----------



## GUNS

My son is on the next rotation to Afghanistan and I know I do not want to to see military vehicles at my house. I very deeply respect all those that wear the uniform of Canada. As a former soldier I understand my son's wish to serve his country. Cpl. Braun and all those before him, will be remembered forever.

Rest and your Arms, Reverse.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I just heard on the local radio that RSM (CWO) Joel Sorbie of 3RCR died today during the annual Terry Fox Run.

Here is the CBC link: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2006/08/31/soldier.html 

He was a young, fit, keen, sharp warrant officer - a fine soldier.


----------



## ArmyRick

I have known RSM Sorbie for several years. He was a great soldier and had a different way of doing things as a sergeant major. One might even use the term "Intellectual Sergeant major".  He has influenced alot of people in the CF in a positive way. He will be missed. RIP, RSM. The RCR has a lost a good soldier.

To his family, you have my condolences on your lost.


----------



## Good2Golf

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> I just heard on the local radio that RSM (CWO) Joel Sorbie of 3RCR died today during the annual Terry Fox Run.
> 
> Here is the CBC link: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2006/08/31/soldier.html
> 
> He was a young, fit, keen, sharp warrant officer - a fine soldier.



Thoughts to RSM Sorbie's family (personal and regimental) and comrades, especially his two sons who were at the race as well.  The truly sad part was that RSM Sorbie had already completed the race in good time, and had returned back to the course to cheer on his soldiers.  

A very sad day


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> CPL. David Braun


WO Frank Mellish
WO Richard Nolan
Sgt. Shane Stachnik
Pte. Mark Graham


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> WO Frank Mellish
> WO Richard Nolan
> Sgt. Shane Stachnik
> Pte. Mark Graham


Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley


----------



## commIT

GUNS said:
			
		

> Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley



Thanks Guns, it has been updated:  http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv


----------



## GUNS

1.Pte. David Byers

2.Cpl. Glen Arnold

3.Cpl. Shane Keating

4.Cpl. Keith Morley


----------



## commIT

It has been again updated--let's hope I won't have to again for a very long time...

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xWixN7KKQQ
(high quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv  (18Mb)​


----------



## pinkbug

I'm reading all these with tears in my eyes.
Prayers to the fallen ones and to their families.


----------



## GUNS

War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things.
The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feelings which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worst.
The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free.
Unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.


Pte. Josh Klukie.

Fall in, Pte. Klukie, with the rest of our brave soldiers.

COMPANY of the BRAVE

*Pte./Tpr.* Byers,             David
      Costall,           Robert
     Cushley,          William
     Dallaire,          Kevin
     Graham,         Mark
     Green,            Richard
     Klukie,            Josh
     Smith,             Nathan
     Williamson,      Blake
     Wilson,            Mark
     Woodfield,       Braun

*Cpl/Bdr.* Arnold,           Glen
            Beerenfenger,  Robbie
            Boneca,           Anthony
            Braun,             David
            Davis,              Paul
            Dinning,           Matthew
            Dyer,               Answorth
            Eykelenboom,   Andrew
            Gomez,            Francisco
            Keating,           Shane
            Keller,              Bryce
            Mansell,           Myles
            Mitchell,           Robert
            Morely,            Keith
            Murphy,           Jamie
            Payne,             Randy
            Reid,               Christoper
            Warren,           Jason
            Wilson,            Timothy


*M/Cpl.*  Arndt,           Raymond
           Walsh,          Jeffrey


*Sgt. *    Gillum,          Craig
           Ingram,        Vaughan
           Leger,          Marc
           Short,          Robert   
           Stachnik,      Shane
           Tedford,      Darcy


*WO.*    Mellish,         Frank
          Nolan,           Richard


*Lt. *      Turner,          William


*Capt.*  Goddard,        Nichola


----------



## Edward Campbell

Thanks, GUNS.

It may seem a bit odd, but that rather official looking list, laid out in a way so familiar to people like me, is quite moving.


----------



## GUNS

Cpl. Robert Mitchell

Sgt. Craig Gillam

" Never in the field of human conflicts was so much owed by so many to so few."


----------



## Franko

Cpl Mitchell was a member of this site.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/8784;sa=summary


RIP Craig and Mitch


----------



## GUNS

GUNS said:
			
		

> Cpl. Robert Mitchell
> 
> Sgt. Craig Gillam
> 
> " Never in the field of human conflicts was so much owed by so many to so few."


Trooper Mark Wilson


----------



## 211RadOp

MCpl Marc Belleville, Sig Op, 2 R22eR

After a long illness, MCpl Belleville was laid to rest on 10 Oct 06. The funeral was held in Latuque. The honour guard was supplied by 2 R22eR with branch representation by the CO 5 HQ & Sigs & RSM HQ & Sigs.


----------



## GUNS

Pte. Blake Williamson

Sgt. Darcy Tedford


----------



## commIT

Thanks GUNS, the tribute video has been updated and available for viewing  -  http://members.shaw.ca/travner/



			
				GUNS said:
			
		

> Pte. Blake Williamson
> 
> Sgt. Darcy Tedford


----------



## Paul Gagnon

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> I recieved this email on the 7th.
> 
> I first met Kerry in 76 when I first joined the Militia and he was a Mr after going CFR then he left 6 Fd Sqn and over the years we met off and on had a good laff.
> My shock is he imbibed very a little and enjoyed life but died of skin cancer.
> 
> Good Bye Mr McCranor.  :'(
> 
> UBIQUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> I have some unfortunate news to report. Kerry Mccranor passed away on Sunday.
> 
> Very sad. I'll miss him.
> 
> For those that don't know I was the section commander and Kerry was a section member in the same field section in the 6th over 30 years ago. I got to know him again in 98 when I transferred to Brigade HQ and he was the Brigade G6 (Sigs Officer). A couple of years ago Kerry (now a Capt) joined CIMIC, whose office is across the hall from mine in Jericho. As such, I got to know Kerry quite well over the last 6 years.
> 
> Two weeks ago he attended the Brigade Unit Information Officer conference as the CIMIC Det UIO. He was coughing and hacking and thought he had a cold. We had coffee and sticky buns. A couple of days later he was going to see his GP about the cold (He now thought it was pneumonia as it was unusually persistent) but he decided he was too weak to drive, so he called an ambulance. They took him into the local hospital in Coquitlam then transferred him to Royal Columbian when they began to suspect it was more than pneumonia. They did two test series and concluded on Friday Dec 3rd that the skin cancer they had treated 10 years ago had migrated into his lungs.
> 
> I saw Kerry that afternoon. They had just told him there was only a 20% chance that Kemo would be successful. He was very weak but determined to fight. He was on oxygen and an IV. I only stayed an hour as he found   visitors very tiring. The plan was to start Kemo on Monday. Unfortunately he died Sunday morning. It was only 10 days from the time he entered hospital to the time he passed away.
> 
> The memorial service will be held later this week or on the weekend. Most likely at the Canadian Memorial United Church at 1825 W 16th Ave in Vancouver. Dates, times and location TBC. Dress will probably be DEUs and medals. There will be a military component to the service. Details TBC. The Brigade Chaplain is actively involved as are other members of the Brigade staff. Expect a large military contingent at the service (Kerry not only served with the 6th and CIMIC but also with the Seaforth, 12 Svc Bn, 744 Comm and 39 CBG HQ as well as Bosnia).
> 
> Kerry is survived by a mother, several siblings and some nieces.
> 
> If you want more details or want to send condolences please don't hesitate to call. And please pass this on to anyone that might have known Kerry.



I just opened this thread for the first time... I had no idea. He was a good man.


----------



## Poppa

I am sad to announce that after a brief but courageous fight with cancer MWO Graham Price, CSM 2 Military Police Unit, passed away sunday morning. He died at home with his loving family at his side.
I will never forget the guidance, leadership and friendship GP has shown me over the years.


----------



## harry8422

i never knew this soldier personally but that does not matter what matters is that he was a soldier and there for my brother in arms  and remember once a soldier always a soldier........pro patria


----------



## Haggis

Poppa said:
			
		

> I am sad to announce that after a brief but courageous fight with cancer MWO Graham Price, CSM 2 Military Police Unit, passed away sunday morning. He died at home with his loving family at his side.
> I will never forget the guidance, leadership and friendship GP has shown me over the years.



There's a name I haven't heard in a long time.  I worked with him several times over the years and was always impressed with his sense of humour and professionalism.  RIP Graham.  You will be missed.


----------



## GUNS

CWO Robert Girouard

Cpl. Albert Storm

RIP


----------



## schart28

Correction:

Cpl Albert Storm

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp


----------



## GUNS

Thank you, got my info from Yahoo News. Should have verified info with CBC/CTV.






			
				schart28 said:
			
		

> Correction:
> 
> Cpl Albert Storm
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/focus/fallen/index_e.asp


----------



## BernDawg

Been following this today and they have released the soldiers name in the news.

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/story.html?id=1d0c401a-db15-4058-b334-0f94693a10bc&k=0

RIP Troop.   

Soldier killed in traffic accident identified 
Trish Audette, Edmonton Journal
Published: Tuesday, February 13, 2007
The 35-year-old Edmonton soldier killed yesterday in a traffic collision has been identified as Cpl. Robert Lomond.

Lomond was driving south on Highway 28, near Sturgeon Road, early Monday morning when an oncoming pickup truck crossed the centre line and hit his car.
He died at the scene.

The pickup truck driver, a 41-year-old man, remains in critical condition at the University of Alberta hospital today.
Morinville RCMP are still piecing together how the collision occurred. They say alcohol was not a factor and road conditions and visibility were good at the time of the accident, 7:30 a.m.


----------



## geo

That sucks!

RIP soldier

CHIMO!


----------



## armyvern

WO AE Bert from Gagetown. An engineer.



> Saturday, March 10, 2007
> BIRT, ALLAN EWART The passing of Allan Ewart Birt, of Lincoln, NB, husband of Vicky (Ross) Birt occurred on Friday, March 09, 2007 at his residence. Allan is survived by his children, Mason and Logan and step-son, Jason Brown. Funeral arrangements are incomplete at this time and are under the care and direction of York Funeral Home (458-9538).



My thoughts and prayers to his family and fellow soldiers.


----------



## geo

My thoughts go to the family & friends of WO Birt.

CHIMO!


----------



## BernDawg

Chimo.  RIP soldier.


----------



## NavyShooter

Rest in Peace, Leading Seaman John Harrison.

Passed on from cancer on Tuesday past, full military funeral in Halifax yesterday.

To Absent Friends.

NS


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Allan Ewart Birt
1959-2007
The passing of Allan Ewart Birt, of Lincoln, NB, husband of Vicky (Ross) Birt, occurred on Friday, March 09, 2007 at his residence. Born in Prince Edward Island he was the son of the late Norman and Bessie (Keeping) Birt. Allan served with the Canadian Armed Forces for twenty-seven years, was a member of the Church of Christ, Fredericton where he served on the church building committee. He enjoyed woodworking and was an avid Tampa Bay Lightning hockey fan. 


In addition to his wife, Allan is survived by his children, Mason and Logan and step-son, Jason Brown of Lincoln, NB; three brothers, Ray (Herta) Birt of Saint John, NB, Colin (Sandra) Birt and Angus (Carol Ann) Birt both of Prince Edward Island; five sisters, Norma (Wayne) Pike, Marilyn (Frank) MacNeill, Ola (Gary) MacDougall, Carolyn Birt all of Prince Edward Island and Florence (Rodney) Nangreaves of Nova Scotia; mother and father-in-law, John and (Freda) Ross and several nieces and nephews. Besides his parents, Allan was predeceased by two brothers, Danny and Boyce Birt. 

Visitation will take place at York Funeral Home, 302 Brookside Drive, Fredericton on Sunday from 7-9 pm. A Funeral Service will be held on Monday, March 12, 2007 at 11:00 am from York Funeral Home’s T. Gordon MacLeod Memorial Chapel with Geoff Conley officiating. Interment will take place in the Sherwood Cemetery, Prince Edward Island on Tuesday, March 13, 2007 at 1 pm. In lieu of flowers, remembrances to the Church of Christ Building Fund or to a charity of the donor’s choice would be appreciated by the family. Personal condolences may be offered through www.yorkfh.com. 


My Condolences to the family.


CHIMO!  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Pte Quilty

R.I.P to all fallen soldiers your all heros that died for your country and peace. You will not be forgotten. Best wishes to the love ones of the soldiers.


----------



## PMedMoe

For those of you who knew Gary and may not have heard the news, he passed away suddenly last week. 
Funeral info is as follows:

1900-2100 hrs Wed 14 Nov 07 = Viewing;
1000 hrs Thu 15 Nov 07 = Funeral; and
1100 hrs Fri 16 Nov 07 = Burial in the National Cemetery.

Unfortunately, I received no other info than this but I'm sure if you contact Capt Butt at LFCATC Meaford or the Duty pers at Petawawa, you could find out more.

Rest in peace, Gary.


----------



## Hockeycaper

Rest in Peace Gary. 

If anyone requires more info please PM Me with your email address and I will forward the official email from the RCR Association.

Ben


----------



## PMedMoe

Thanks, Ben.  Here's a link for his obituary.


----------



## xo31@711ret

RIP   

Pro Patria


----------



## Cansky

FOX CD, Sargeant Darren Wayne (Canadian Armed Forces Military Police) - Passed away suddenly at his home in Angus on Wednesday, January 16th, 2008 in his 41st year. Beloved husband of Bernadette (nee Rostin) of Angus. Dear father of Tyler and Rachel both at home. Loving son of Jack and Marie Fox of Kelowna, BC and son-in-law of Marty and Lynn Rostin of Fredricton, NB. Dear brother of Dean (Karen) and their children Matthew & Kameron and sister-in-law Ronda Rostin and her children Allysa and Bradley. Survived by his grandmother Eliza LeValley. Remembered by his many aunts, uncles, cousins and friends. Friends may call at the Jennett Chapel of the McCLELLAND & SLESSOR FUNERAL HOME, 152 Bradford Street in Barrie on Monday from 2-4 & 7-9 p.m. Funeral Mass wil be held at the St. Joseph's Catholic Church, Base Borden on Tuesday, January 22nd at 11:00 a.m. Followed by cremation. Memorial donations may be made to the Military Police Fund for Blind Children as your expression of sympathy. Words of comfort may be forwarded to the family at darrenfox@funeralhome.on.ca.

RIP Darren your a good man
Kirsten


----------



## 2 Cdo

Unfortunately it is time again to update the fallen comrades list. Yesterday evening Cpl Craig Wilson, a member of the MP detachment in Kingston was killed in a motorcycle accident. Craig was a former member of 2 PPCLI who left the battalion as a sergeant to pursue his OT to MP. Craig left behind a wife and two daughters. 

Will post info reference funeral (only with families blessing) as it becomes available.


----------



## BernDawg

Shitty news for sure but thanks for letting us know.

RIP Craig


----------



## RubberTree

It is truly unfortunate that this is my first post...

GIBSON L. Wayne Chief Warrant Officer, of Pitt Meadows, B.C. passed away suddenly and unexpectedly in Terrace, B.C. on June 11, 2008 at the age of 54 years. Wayne is survived by his loving spouse Linda Basque; son Jason; daughter Lisa; his parents Leonard and Patricia; brothers Jim (Lynette) and Bill; sister Lynn; several nieces and nephews, his special nephew Kevin whom he adored and his girl, Holly The Dog. Visitations will be held Monday, June 16th and Tuesday, June 17th from 6 - 8 PM at Garden Hill Funeral Chapel, 11765-224th Street, Maple Ridge. Military Funeral Service will be held Wednesday, June 18th at 2PM at The Seaforth Armory, 1650 Burrard Street, Vancouver. Interment will follow in his hometown of London, Ontario. In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the Heart & Stroke Foundation. Expressions of sympathy can be made at www.gardenhill.ca  
Published in the Vancouver Sun and/or The Province on 6/15/2008.


----------



## medaid

Rubber Tree,

   The loss is felt. I hope I will be able to make it for the Military Funeral as I've known the Chief ever since I was a young Pte. 

Cheers,

MT.


----------



## armyvern

Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson (PPCLI). Ian also served with the CAR. 

For those of you who knew Ian, he passed away here at OPH this morning at 0920hrs with his family by his side. 

I'll post up details regarding his Memorial Service and Funeral tomorrow after those of us on his Funeral Party meet up at the Chapel tomorrow. I'll also post up his obitouary as soon as it's made available.

Damn. Another long & sad day at work. Another excellent soldier and great friend gone way too soon.

Rest in peace my dear. I'm going to miss the hell out of you.


----------



## Petard

Thanks Vern for the message on Ian Culbertson.
Damn, I knew the ole rascal too
Last manifest, have a good one jumper


----------



## xo31@711ret

Wow, sad news indeed. I knew Ian when were at 3ASG; he taught us purple trades NBCW trg; toets etc. Was he still in uniform?
My condolences to his family & friends. Good soldior and easy to get alone with. 
RIP Ian.


----------



## armyvern

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Wow, sad news indeed. I knew Ian when were at 3ASG; he taught us purple trades NBCW trg; toets etc. Was he still in uniform?
> My condolences to his family & friends. Good soldior and easy to get alone with.
> RIP Ian.



Ian was indeed still in uniform, and still under the PPCLI cap badge.

He was serving here in 3 ASG in G1 Br as the HA to the Comd. We have lost a very good man. I don't know who's going to harass me about my tartan mini now ... it just won't be the same.


----------



## armyvern

*Details:*

Funeral will take place on Friday 1100hrs at the St. Luke's Chapel, CFB Gagetown, NB; 
Over flow seating is at St. Mary's Chapel; 
Parking will be premitted at the F Lines ( Officer's Mess); 
Reception will follow at Bldg A-4 (WO & Sgts Mess Annex);
Dress - DEU IA with Medals. 

Ian will be interred in Ottawa, although I have no dates/timings as of yet. I'll post up when I have them.


----------



## xo31@711ret

Thanks Vern; wish I was still in Gagetown to attend. Told my wife this AM (she was the CC at 3ASG / I was BMC at the time with Ian at 3ASG). She was saddened and a bit shocked in that Ian was no older than mid to late 50's we believe.
Ian'll be missed.


----------



## OldSolduer

I knew Ian but not well. Salt of the earth though. My condolences to the family.


----------



## armyvern

Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson

CULBERTSON, WARRANT OFFICER I.B., MMM, CD Warrant Officer I.B. Culbertson, MMM, CD has passed on Oct 08, 2008 after a sharp fight with cancer. Ian joined the Canadian army (Reg) Feb 08, 1967 at which time he was sent to the PPCLI in Edmonton, AB. He remained in service (regular & reserve) until his passing, over 42 years. Serving where and when called. Predeceased by his father Wesley WWI Vet and his step-mother Gail. Survived by his mother Isobel, (Stout); stepfather, George Stout; daughter, Tanya (Jackson) Culbertson, Neil Jackson (spouse of Tanya), Steven & Katie (Grandchildren), Darin (son) Heather Culbertson; sister, Susan (Harwood) Culbertson with Bob & Jasmie & James (Letticia) Culbertson (Sonja & Sophia) nieces. A funeral service will be held at St. Lukes Chapel on Friday, Oct 10, 2008 at 11:00 am. Cremation is the final act with interment at Beechwood Cemetery in Ottawa. Arrangements have been entrusted to Oromocto Select Community Funeral Home. (357-5100) www.oromoctofh.com 



Basewide just came out ...



> RELEASED UNDER THE AUTHORITY OF THE 3 ASG/CFB GAGETOWN COMMANDER / DIFFUSÉ AVEC L’AUTORISATION DU COMMANDANT DU 3 GSS/BFC GAGETOWN
> 
> Funeral Service for Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson
> 
> It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson on Wednesday, 8 October 2008.
> 
> The funeral service will take place at St. Luke’s Chapel (with overflow in St. Mary’s Chapel), CFB Gagetown, at 1100 hrs on Friday, 10 October 2008. All are to be seated by 1045 hrs.
> 
> A reception will be held in building A-4 immediately following the service.
> 
> The attendance of friends and colleagues is both welcomed and appreciated.
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> All personnel are requested to utilize the North and South Gates between the hours of 1000 and 1230 to allow the ease of movement of the family and attendees to the funeral.
> 
> All flags must be halfmasted from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## kincanucks

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it is time again to update the fallen comrades list. Yesterday evening Cpl Craig Wilson, a member of the MP detachment in Kingston was killed in a motorcycle accident. Craig was a former member of 2 PPCLI who left the battalion as a sergeant to pursue his OT to MP. Craig left behind a wife and two daughters.
> 
> Will post info reference funeral (only with families blessing) as it becomes available.



Craig was one of my recruiters in Kingston.  One day when he was talking to an applicant her mother kept interrupting him and he finally said, "Ma'am, please shut the fuck up while I am talking to your daughter"  After spitting my coffee all over my desk I had to tell Craig that he was no longer in the Battalion and civilians had to be treated a little more carefully than soldiers.  I will miss him.


----------



## OldSolduer

Craig was our Signals NCO in A Coy 2 VP in Bosnia in 97. Good troop!


----------



## ArmyRick

Craig Wilson has passed on? I knew him from 2VP (along with old solduer). Too bad. I was in A Coy in 97 for that tour in Bosnia as well.

Old Solduer, do you remember having me do corrective training for backing a grizzly into an HLVW ?


----------



## medicineman

Vern,

Swill a couple for me will ya?

MM


----------



## armyvern

medicineman said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> Swill a couple for me will ya?
> 
> MM



I did so.

Thursday afternoon, those of us who were to carry him gathered at the Mess (his favourite place of course) ... and closed it down in his honour approx 0100hrs. Gathered there again Friday morning and left for the funeral home approx 0900, did him well and, as he wished, headed back to the Mess afterwards, then on to Griffens ...

Two long, but very well-purposed days - with excellent memories and stories aplenty. He was a good man. There's a whole bunch of us who will miss him very much. Not bad for a man with the ugliest legs in NATO - especially adorned in his shorts & sandals with the old grey wooley socks (which some of us Pall Bearers wore in his honour).

The absolute best occurance of the day occured though when, as we were about to carry him down the stairs of the Chapel, one of the Mess' bartenders who was in attendance received a call on her cellphone ... the ringtone was Johnny Cash "I fell in to a burning ring of fire ..." - 150% totally appropriate and we just knew Ian was involved in that somehow.


----------



## Petard

Thanks for sharing that Vern
"Burning ring of fire", priceless
I bet you could almost hear Ian chuckling

I'll be in Gagetown this Friday, but it sure won't be the same going in to happy hour and not seeing him there.


----------



## exgunnertdo

Just got this by email at work:



> There are times when it is extremely difficult to inform the family especially when we have to give terrible news.  Last week-end, Colonel Karen Ritchie died in a vehicle accident.  Her husband, retired CWO Don Peddle, did not get hurt but is devastated.  Colonel Ritchie was an energetic leader who was greatly appreciated and loved by the EME family and the troops she commanded.  May she rest in peace.  Details to follow.



Condolences to all that knew her.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

RIP Karen.

Dave


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Col Ritchie.


----------



## dapaterson

The RMC Club E-Journal has a brief blurb posted, and includes an overview of her written by Helga Grodzinski; there's also the ability to post replies.

http://www.rmcclub.ca/everitaswp/?p=2318


----------



## geo

Had the priviledge of serving alongside Col Ritchie over the last year & a half.
A terrible waste of a good soldier.

Their pichup truck was broadsided by a dump truck while she was seated in the pasenger seat.....

Rest in peace

Condolences to Don Peddle on his enormous loss

At the going down of the sun,
And in the morn,
We wil remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## chris_log

She was a family friend and a good friend of my father. What a waste.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I just saw that WO Culbertson passed away on the 8th of October, 2008.  I worked with and got to know Ian around 1998 until 2000, in Gagetown where he, at that time, was mostly working as a Crse WO for leaderhip courses.  He was a respected man, both for his knowledge and his way of saying it like it was.  He was a walking book of knowledge and experience.  I had bumped into him numerous times on trips to Gagetown between 2001-2006, and it was always good to catch up and hear some more of his stories and jokes.  The last I heard, he was working as a Harassment Advisor or something of that nature (or so I had heard) which, for anyone that knew him, was something that got a chuckle or two.

RIP Ian.

From the Last Post section on the PPCLI website, which has a very nice write-up done in .pdf format, which is where I have taken this from (the .pdf file was too big to include as an attachment):

Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson, MMM, CD
15 March 1949 – 8 October 2008

Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson was born in Brandon, Manitoba, on 15 March 1949.  

After serving for five years in the Army Cadets and retiring as a Cadet RSM, Ian joined the Canadian Forces as an Infantryman in 1967 at the age of 17. He immediately began his Regular Force service with the Second Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, and served with 3 Canadian Mechanized Commando in Baden-Soellingen, Germany until 1971. During this period he performed extremely well and quickly gained a reputation as an excellent soldier, a description that stayed with him throughout his entire career. In 1973 Ian was posted to 1 PPCLI in Edmonton, and later transferred to the Canadian Airborne Regiment. He was exceptionally proud of his service as a paratrooper, having served with the Regiment from 1974 – 1979 and from 1981 – 1985, and maintained very strong ties to the ‘Brotherhood’ up until the time of his passing. His overall service is exemplified by his performance in Cyprus in April 1974. Over a very tense period of 30 days, while under daily fire from machineguns at their post between the Turkish village of Louroujina and the Greek village of Lymbia, (then) Cpl Culbertson quickly drew the attention of his Platoon and
Company Commanders. He was described as “very astute, quick thinking, physically fit, frank and forthright… and he craves responsibility.” For his sustained dedication during this period he was awarded the Order of Military Merit. Ian continued to be recognized for these kinds of personal attributes as his service extended into the Reserve Force beginning in 1991.  While serving in this capacity he continued to win friends and earn the respect of all who knew him, remaining in uniform until this very day.

Warrant Officer Ian Culbertson faced his death with the same straight-forward, determined and professional approach that garnered him the outstanding level of respect and admiration that has been shown to him throughout this difficult time. His presence will be greatly missed not only by those closest to him; Darin, Tanya, Isobel and Susan, but also by his extended family and those very many friends that he influenced over 42 years of professional and dedicated military service.

*Airborne Prayer*

May the defence of the Most High be above and beneath,
around and within us,
in our going out and in our coming in,
in our rising up and our going down,
all our days and all our nights,
until the dawn when the son of righteousness shall arise
with healing in his wings for the peoples of the World
through Jesus Christ our Lord.
Amen.
An Airborne Soldier.


----------



## exgunnertdo

We were passed the funeral Info for Col Ritchie via email here at work:

Viewing is Sunday, Oct 19th, 1400 - 1600 hrs and 1900 - 2100 hrs at Beechwood Military Cemetary
Service is Monday, Oct 20th, 1300 hrs at Christ Church Cathedral, 439 Queen St, Ottawa
Burial after the service at Beechwood Cemetary


Edit:  a second email this morning states the funeral service is at 1330.  Sorry for the confusion, just passing on what I am given.

Also - dress is 1A (DEU with medals)
Donations to the Girl Guides of Canada in lieu of flowers.


----------



## a78jumper

First met Karen at RMC way back when, 1980-81, when she was a First Year OCdt. Some years later worked with her in Gagetown mid 90s, and with then MWO Don Peddle when he was G4 Maint in 33 CBG HQ early 00s.  What a terrible loss and to all who are hurting as a result of this terrible tragedy, my deepest condolences. RIP Colonel.


----------



## Petard

The Internment for WO Ian Culbertson will take place at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery, in Ottawa on Thurs. 06 Nov. 08. at 1100hrs. 
Sad final parade for this venerable ole soldier, rightly taking his place amongst those many distinguished ranks and files

(Mods, not sure if you want to move this to the ongoing chain in the more common thread for all serving members instead of this individual one, your call)


----------



## BernDawg

Rec'd this throught the Engineer net earlier this week.  I dare say that Al was quite the character. I know that I'll miss him as will many others.

CHIMO Boss Beaver!
Chipper out.

Subject: Notification of death/Avis de décès - MWO A.M. Pernitzky - CE Supt


This message is distributed to CME Family members using the "BCC" mailing feature
Ce message est distribué aux membres de la famille du GMC en utilisant la charactéristique de poste "CCI"

It is with great sadness that we advise of the passing of MWO Al Pernitzky, CE Supt, 15 Wing Moose Jaw, as the result of a car accident at 0725hrs Tue 8 Sep.

Our thoughts are with his wife, Donna, and his two sons, Derek and Tyson, during this difficult time. 

Arrangements are pending and notice will be issued when known.


----------



## TCBF

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I just saw that WO Culbertson passed away on the 8th of October, 2008.  I worked with and got to know Ian around 1998 until 2000, in Gagetown where he, at that time, was mostly working as a Crse WO for leaderhip courses.  He was a respected man, both for his knowledge and his way of saying it like it was.  He was a walking book of knowledge and experience.  I had bumped into him numerous times on trips to Gagetown between 2001-2006, and it was always good to catch up and hear some more of his stories and jokes.  The last I heard, he was working as a Harassment Advisor or something of that nature (or so I had heard) which, for anyone that knew him, was something that got a chuckle or two.
> 
> RIP Ian.



- Ian Culbertson and I were course candidates on Basic Parachute Course serial 7402 at the Canadian Airborne Center, CFB Edmonton, Alberta, Jan - Feb 1974.


----------



## OldSolduer

CWO Bobby Girourad.

We were course mates on the Small Arms Course in 87.  I saw his memorial in KAF. All the troops I know from 2 VP who were with him in Afghanistan admired and respected him.

That in itself says what kind of man he was.

RIP Bob


----------



## ArmyRick

CWO Girourad was the DSM and then CCSOR here at Meaford. He was excellent, backing the staff and fighting for what was right. And not being afraid to call a spade a spade.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Regardless of the fact that he wasn't currently a serving member of the CF, I still felt this was the most suited place for this.

"The long time Fire Chief in Windsor NS passed away this morning.
Fred Fox was 56.
Fox first joined the Windsor Fire Department when he was 18 years old and dedicated 38 years to the fire service including nearly 20 years as Chief.
He'd been on sick leave from the department for the past year. "

I know there's a number of members here who have lived in the Valley area, and I know all the fire departments around here work closely with one another, so I thought I'd post this.

The fire department had planned on presenting Chief Fox with a golden axe during their annual banquet on November 7th. But during the last few weeks it was not expected that he would still be here, due to his condition failing.
 Just days before the banquet and his passing, the fire dept formed up in full dress uniform, closed down the street he lived on, and marched to his house where he was presented the axe.
After being presented the axe, he himself sounded a bell three times; a traditional way of announcing that a firefighter has fallen.

  

Oddball


----------



## Thompson_JM

It is with great sadness to announce the
unexpected passing of Lieutenant (Navy) James Felix Sebe on April 21,
2010, peacefully in his sleep. James will be forever in the hearts of his parents Jeanne and
Alex, dear brother to Albert, Sanyi (Lisa), and dear Uncle to Sasha and
Liam, He will be gre...atly missed by his spouse Marianne, stepson Jacob...,
Godparents Pierre Markon and Lucie Thistle. James was a very proud Team
Captain of the 2009 SkyHawks. James will also be missed by his Aunts,
Uncles, cousins, friends and colleagues.Funeral will be held at
Saint-Leon Church, 4311 De Maisonneuve West at 11:00 am on Wednesday,
April 28. Reception to be held afterwards at The Royal Montreal
Regiment, 4625 Ste-Catherine Street West. James Sebe 1969 to 2010.


----------



## Thompson_JM

This has not been a good couple weeks......

For those who knew him Cpl Trevor Jones, a Reserve RMS Clerk from London Passed away Suddenly last Wednesday 

He will be missed.


----------



## Petard

CWO Pedro Rosa, CD OMM, passed away suddenly 3 June 2011.
My sincere condolences to his friends, family and loved ones.
http://www.cardinalfuneralhomes.com/services/servicedetails.aspx?section=6&obid=201763


----------



## dapaterson

Pte Damon Souliere, 33 Svc Bn.  Suddenly and tragically as the result of an automobile accident on Saturday afternoon May 28, 2011 in his 19TH year. 

http://www.obitsforlife.com/obituary/351333/Souliere-Pte-Damon.php


----------



## OldSolduer

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Pte Damon Souliere, 33 Svc Bn.  Suddenly and tragically as the result of an automobile accident on Saturday afternoon May 28, 2011 in his 19TH year.
> 
> http://www.obitsforlife.com/obituary/351333/Souliere-Pte-Damon.php



Please pass our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Pte Souliere. Far too young. 

RIP Soldier....


----------



## Jorkapp

Capt Joe Dickie, 1 Cdn Air Div AOC passed away 6 Jun 11 of natural causes. 

My condolences to Capt Dickie's family and friends. RIP Sir.


----------



## OldSolduer

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> Capt Joe Dickie, 1 Cdn Air Div AOC passed away 6 Jun 11 of natural causes.
> 
> My condolences to Capt Dickie's family and friends. RIP Sir.



My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Capt Dickie. RIP sir!!


----------



## 211RadOp

It is with great sadness that I have to say that MCpl Dean Benoit (Sig Op) died in a single vehicle accident last night on his way home.  Dean was a member of CFJSR in Kingston.  I will update with any information I get WRT funeral details.

Carry on Dean


----------



## Haggis

CWO Donald David Paul, past RSM of 2RCHA, 49 Fd Regt and Blackdown Army Cadet Camp  - Suddenly at home on Sunday, July 17th, 2011 in his 61st year. Donald David Paul of Petawawa, beloved husband of Donna Paul (nee Magrum). Loving father of Linda (Darryl Wagner) of Petawawa, Jennifer of Pembroke and Kevin (Robyn) of Pembroke. Caring grandfather of Kaitlin, Megan, Sarah, Cassandra, Vincent, Justin and Chloe. Dear son of Donald Sr. and the late Lillian Paul. Dear brother of Sharon (Roger) Marriott, Wayne (Mary) and Michael (Debbie) Paul, all of Halifax. Visitation was at the NEVILLE FUNERAL HOME, 491 Isabella Street, Pembroke. A Funeral Mass with Military Honours was held at St. Francis of Assisi Chapel, CFB Petawawa on Monday, July 25th, 2011  CWO Paul was Interred at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery, Ottawa. As an expression of sympathy, donations to the Ontario SPCA - Renfrew County Branch would be appreciated. 

R.I.P., "Dog".


----------



## BillN

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It is with great sadness that I have to say that MCpl Dean Benoit (Sig Op) died in a single vehicle accident last night on his way home.  Dean was a member of CFJSR in Kingston.  I will update with any information I get WRT funeral details.
> 
> Carry on Dean



I'm in complete shock at this news, I was only talking to him yesterday.  

God Bless you Deano, I'm going to miss you real bad buddy!   See ya on the other side.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It is with great sadness that I have to say that MCpl Dean Benoit (Sig Op) died in a single vehicle accident last night on his way home.  Dean was a member of CFJSR in Kingston.  I will update with any information I get WRT funeral details.
> 
> Carry on Dean



My deepest condolences to the family. Rest in Peace


----------



## 211RadOp

MCpl Dean Benoit's Obituary.

http://www.inmemoriam.ca/view-announcement-248916-dean-benoit.html

Dean has proudly served his country since enlisting in 2002 and has included deployments to Africa, Afghanistan and Haiti. 
Dean Benoit, in his 35th year, suddenly as the result of a motor vehicle accident, on Thursday, August 11, 2011. Affectionately known as "Gussy" by his loving wife of 12 years, Leann (nee Welsh) of Verona, Ontario. Sadly missed by his children Madisen and Noah. Dear son of Isaac and the late Helen Benoit. Also fondly remembered by Leann's family: her parents Joyce and Christopher Welsh, sister Crystal Rumbolt (Robert), nieces Lilly and Leah, grandparents Helen and Wallace Maynard. Predeceased by his grandparents Peter and Priscilla Benoit and Augustus and Ivy Hynes, as well as Leann's grandparents Mary and Israel Welsh. Dean will be missed by numerous friends and colleagues. In keeping with Dean's wishes, cremation has taken place. The family will receive friends at the JAMES REID FUNERAL HOME, 1900 John Counter Boulevard, Kingston, Ontario, on Monday, August 15, between the hours of 2:00 - 4:00 pm and 7:00 - 9:00 pm. Funeral service at KINGSTON GOSPEL TEMPLE, 2295 Princess Street, on Tuesday, August 16 at 2:00 pm. As expression of sympathy, donations may be made to the Canadian Cancer Society or the Heart and Stroke Foundation. Dean would have wanted to be remembered for his colourful life and his family requests that everyone wear bright apparel to the visitation and service.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP MCpl Benoit   

Please pass on our condolences to the family, friends and comrades in arms of MCpl Benoit.

This saddens me.


----------



## Jorkapp

With much sadness I pass along that Maj Sharon Broadbent died today, losing her battle with cancer. She was the A3 Aerospace Coordinator at 1 Cdn Air Div in Winnipeg. 

Obit and funeral details as they become available.

RIP Ma'am. You will be missed.


----------



## Good2Golf

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> With much sadness I pass along that Maj Sharon Broadbent died today, losing her battle with cancer. She was the A3 Aerospace Coordinator at 1 Cdn Air Div in Winnipeg.
> 
> Obit and funeral details as they become available.
> 
> RIP Ma'am. You will be missed.



Very sad news.   Sharon was a fighter and no doubt gave the cancer a good battle.  Thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.

RIP Sharon.


----------



## OldSolduer

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Very sad news.   Sharon was a fighter and no doubt gave the cancer a good battle.  Thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.
> 
> RIP Sharon.



RIP Major


----------



## Haggis

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> With much sadness I pass along that Maj Sharon Broadbent died today, losing her battle with cancer. She was the A3 Aerospace Coordinator at 1 Cdn Air Div in Winnipeg.



Awww sh*t!  She was a smart and capable officer.  And a nice person, too.

RIP.


----------



## EPF

Yesterday, 53 EOD Sqn, 5 RGC, honoured Sap Anne Crevier (1992-2012) during military funerals in Sherbrooke, Qc. Rest in peace, soldier. 

CHIMO


----------



## krustyrl

Condolences to the family,friends and co-workers of Sap Crevier.  Rest in Peace now.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Peter Martin Finn 








FINN, Peter Martin - At the age of 49 Peter suddenly entered into rest on Saturday November 24, 2012. Loving and best spider buddy (Dad) to his daughters Jordan and Spencer. Best friend and partner in life to Deborah Mitchell. Peter was dedicated to the military serving as RSM to the PWOR and then to the Brockville Rifles, accepting his commission to the rank of Captain in 2010. He served for 33 years and did multiple tours overseas. Predeceased by his parents Charles E. Finn (Ted) and Eleanor B. Finn (Phelan). Brother to Mark (Sandi), Colin (Stephanie), Tim (Debbi), Barry (Karen) Danny (Carole) Finn and Mary Ann (Raymond) Callery. Brother in law to Kristie (Doug) Teofilovic, son in law to Don and Sheila Mitchell and Marlene and Gary Feehan. Dear Uncle to 9 nephews, 11 nieces and one great nephew. Family and friends will be received at the GORDON F. TOMPKINS FUNERAL HOME - TOWNSHIP CHAPEL 435 Davis Drive (Taylor Kidd Blvd. & Centennial Drive) on Wednesday, November 28, 2012 from 7 -9 p.m. and on Thursday, November 29, 2012 from 2-4 & 7-9 p.m. A mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated in St. Mary's Cathedral 279 Johnson St., Kingston on Friday, November 30, 2012 at 10:30 a.m. Rite of Committal with prayers will take place at Chippawa Cemetery, Enterprise at 3:00 p.m. As expressions of Sympathy, donations may be made to the Wounded Warriors in memory of Peter. 12134319  





I had the pleasure of meeting Peter, recently, when Military Minds took us to see KISS in concert;  He is stand right behind me in this pic  (I am the fat kid to the far left, kneeling with my tongue out....)


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

Had the pleasure of working with Pete a long time ago when he was a WO, he was a great guy, it was his people and soldier skills that helped train and lead the up coming PWORs of his time into such a close group of soldiers and very skilled and so proud of themselves and their Regiment. I am sure he took this concept to the Brocks during his time there. Proud to have known you Pete. Rest Easy, the tour is over


----------



## Petard

As posted in the St Catharines Standard:
http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=690975

MARCOTTE, Alexander Ross - Tragically at home, March 18, 2013, age 18. Beloved son of Wendy Fisher and Charles Marcotte. Devoted step-son of Peter Fisher and Tim Mallory. Survived by his older brother Douglas. Cherished grandson of Dr. Andrew and Dawn Fisher, Conrad and Jeannine Marcotte, and Nana Doris Dingsdale, Scotland. Survived by aunts, uncles and cousins. Alex was a proud member of the 56th Artillery Regiment with the Canadian Armed Forces Reserve. Cremation has taken place. A Memorial Service to celebrate Alex's life to be held Friday at 4 p.m. at PATTERSON FUNERAL HOME , 6062 Main St. Niagara Falls. In memory of Alex, donations to Wounded Warriors Canada (www.woundedwarriors.ca) would be appreciated by his family. On-line condolences at www.pattersonfuneralhome.com


Making this all the more tragic for the Marcotte family is that Alexander's sister Victoria, just 16, died last year.
My sincere condolences to the Marcotte family, and to all those that knew Alexander


----------



## armyvern

My condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers.  Another gone too soon.   :'(


----------



## OldSolduer

Our condolences to the family and comrades of Alexander Marcotte.   

RIP soldier....


----------



## 211RadOp

It is with great sadness I report the death of WO Jamie Dorling (Rad Op, Sig Op, ACISS).  Jamie passed away yesterday at home.  I will post details as I get them if possible as I will be on JOINTEX.

VVV


----------



## OldSolduer

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It is with great sadness I report the death of WO Jamie Dorling (Rad Op, Sig Op, ACISS).  Jamie passed away    yesterday at home.  I will post details as I get them if possible as I will be on JOINTEX.
> 
> VVV



On behalf of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles and the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada, please pass our condolences to the family and comrades of WO Dorling.

RIP WO


----------



## rmc_wannabe

RIP Wo Dorling


----------



## Loachman

His wife is our Comd's secretary. It was a bit of a shock around here.


----------



## 211RadOp

A lot of a shock around the Regt today as well.  I saw Jamie on Sunday at Costco, and other than limping because of his surgery, he was fine.


----------



## 211RadOp

211RadOp said:
			
		

> It is with great sadness I report the death of WO Jamie Dorling (Rad Op, Sig Op, ACISS).  Jamie passed away yesterday at home.  I will post details as I get them if possible as I will be on JOINTEX.
> 
> VVV



There will be a memorial service for Jamie in the CFJSR lines at CFB Kingston, Wed 17 Apr at 1300.

http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=697724

Edit to add link to Obit.


----------



## PuckChaser

Another one too soon. Jamie was my CCO when I first transferred to the RegF. Great guy. RIP Jamie.


----------



## Petard

Warrant Officer "Andy" Johnson, passed away 7 July 2013
Andy was one of the last "all round" AIGs, able to work OP, CP, Gunline, and even locating. Was one of the first trained on the M777 by the US NETT in Ft Sill, and helped train 1 RCHA gun dets before they deployed in 06.
Besides all that, he was one of the easiest going people I've ever met. 

http://www.inmemoriam.ca/view-announcement-374121-andrew-johnson.html


----------



## daftandbarmy

Maj Louis Beglaw, Royal Westminster Regiment, passed away last week. Memorial service this coming Friday in New West. He also served with the West Van police:

WVPD In Mourning - Cst Louis Beglaw  

2013 September 18

Cst Jeff Palmer

604 925 7429 Desk




West Vancouver Police are mourning the loss of a loved and respected colleague and friend, and preparing with family to celebrate his life. 



West Vancouver Police K9 Officer Cst. Louis Beglaw passed away Monday, September 16, 2013, after suffering a medical emergency while on duty at WVPD Headquarters.



Our Police family shares the immense grief and loss felt by his wife Sarah, their two young children, their family and all of the friends, colleagues and others whose lives were touched by Louis.



Cst. Louis Beglaw joined West Vancouver Police in 2003, after a military career that culminated with service as the Deputy Commanding Officer of the Royal Westminster Regiment of the Canadian Army Reserve.



Cst. Beglaw graduated with fellow members of JIBC Police Academy Class #98 in 2004 and undertook a policing career with WVPD that, in the words of Chief Cst. Peter Lepine “defined every single core value that our department stands for.”



Cst. Beglaw qualified as a Police Service  Dog handler in 2007 and has patrolled since with Police Service Dog Capone.  However, despite the love he had for his military and policing careers, it was always clear his greatest love was for his family.



A memorial service for Louis will be held at the Queen’s Park Arena in New Westminster, B.C. (access via 1st Street 3rd Avenue) on Friday September 27, 2013 at 12:30pm. The service is open to all friends, family, military personnel, emergency responders and members of the law enforcement community.



Click Here To Visit The Beglaw Family Facebook Memorial Page
https://www.facebook.com/louisbeglaw


West Vancouver Police and Cst. Beglaw’s family wish to publicly thank responding members of West Vancouver Fire and Rescue and BC Ambulance Services for their valiant efforts Monday and to thank all those who have forwarded messages of condolence and support.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Capt David Wylde.






David Wayne Wylde
30 Sep 2013

Funeral Date, Time and Location
No funeral service


Resting Location: Davidson's Funeral Home

Visitation Period: Thurs, Oct 3: 2pm to 7 pm only

Donations/Wishes: In memory of David donations may be made to NB Heart & Stroke Foundation.

Comments: Mr. David Wayne Wylde husband of Theresa (Goguen) Wylde of Semiwagon Road, Barnaby, passed away suddenly on Monday September 30, 20013 at Miramichi Regional Hospital, at the age of 57. Born in Sydney Nova Scotia, he was the son of the late Harold and Jean Mary (Sheppard) Wylde. He was a retired engineer for the Canadian Armed Forces and a member of the Anglican Church.

Besides his wife Theresa he is survived by one daughter; Sarah Elizabeth Wylde of Kentville, Nova Scotia, two sisters; Heather Wylde of Dartmouth Nova Scotia and Donna Finnigan (Buddy) of Lower Sackville, Nova Scotia, two brothers; Doug (Lillian) of West Mount, Nova Scotia and John (Janet) of Sydney, Nova Scotia. Besides his mother he was predeceased by one brother Sandy and one infant sister Elinor.

Mr. David Wayne Wylde is resting at Davidson’s Funeral Home, 597 Old King George Hwy, Miramichi, with visitation on Thursday October 3, 2013 from 2pm to 7pm only. At the request of the family there will be no funeral service.

In memory of David donations may be made to NB Heart & Stroke Foundation


I worked with him at CFSME RETS for the past number of years and you will be missed dearly.

RIP Sapper

CHIMO!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

It is with great sadness I report on the passing of MWO Gene (Geno) Sharpe.

Obituary for MWO. Eugene Sharpe


MWO Eugene Reuben Sharpe CD2
1959 – 2013

It is with great sadness that the family of the late Eugene Reuben Sharpe announce his passing at Carbonear, NL. on October 26, 2013 at the age of 54. Gene retired from the Canadian Armed Forces 2012. He was predeceased by his father Cyril Sharpe of Harry’s Harbour and his close friend Jay Allen. Left with fond and loving memories is his wife Theresa Mary Sharpe; his mother, Belle Sharpe; stepsons Adon of BC and Garrett of BC; daughter Miranda Chaytor (Darrell) of Petawawa, ON. Also leaving to mourn are his grandson Jacob Johnston, granddaughter Bailey Chaytor, sisters - Sandra Knight (Lorne), Kim Goudie (Will), Eleanor Sharpe; brothers - Ross, Roland, Freeman, Robbie, Jeff; stepbrothers, Eric & Wilson; stepsisters, Dulcie & Vera; sister-in-law Diana Allen; special friends Junior England Selby Knight, Lloyd Stuckless and special military mates (too many to list). Major Rex Paddock and Major Samson from 37 CBG will conduct the funeral service from the United Church in Harry’s Harbour on November 1, 2013. Pallbearers will be members of the 2nd Battalion Royal Newfoundland Regiment. Honorary pallbearers will be his brothers Eric, Ross, Roland, Robbie, Jeff, Freeman and his friends Junior England and Gary Foley. Funeral arrangements were entrusted to Ken Goodyear and Marilyn Stuckless of Central Funeral Homes. For condolences on line and to listen to the funeral service please visit www.centralfuneralhomes.ca


----------



## ArmyRick

I worked for MWO Sharpe, good man. RIP geno.


----------



## Harris

It is with sadness that I have to pass on the death of Sgt Barrie Pitcairn of The RCR and West Nova Scotia Regiment yesterday.  He lost his battle with cancer over the last year or so.  The funeral will be at 12 Wing Shearwater Chapel on 7 Feb.   Obit and further details can be found here: http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=William-Pitcairn&lc=3756&pid=169514937&mid=5843124&locale=en_CA


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RIP


----------



## xo31@711ret

KIEFFER, Daniel Thomas
With great sadness the family announces that on Saturday, March 22, 2014, Daniel Kieffer passed away at the Grey Nuns Hospital at the age of 50 years. 
Daniel will be forever remembered by his family, wife, Stephanie, of 25 years; two daughters, Megan Cassandra Anne (Carter) Marr and Jocelyn Madeline Rose Kieffer (Mason Randell); two grandchildren, Aleyna Morgan Rose Randell and Austin Daniel Robert Marr; mother, Dorothy Culliford; two brothers, John Kieffer (MaryJo Makarchuk) and James (Tina) Kieffer; mother-in-law, Lilian Reynolds; as well as nieces, extended family and friends. 
Daniel was predeceased by his father, Harold Kieffer; and father-in-law, Anthony Reynolds.
A Memorial Service will take place on Friday, March 28, 2014 at 4:00pm at 
the Evergreen Funeral Chapel, 16204 
Fort Road, Edmonton. Cremation has taken place. 

Dan was a medic. We served in 2RCR as company medic in the mid 90's. Dan remustered to postal tech due to medical reasons years ago. He passed away due to the big ca. Rest in peace. Pro Patria & Militi Seccurimus...


----------



## Cansky

RIP Dan, of note he was still a serving member of the CF at the time of his passing.  Mods can this be moved 


EDIT:  Done, thanks.
Bruce


----------



## xo31@711ret

sorry Kirsten, I had heard Dan had put up the uniform a couple years ago.


----------



## Strike

GAUTHIER, Sergeant Ginette

On June 16th, 2014 Sergeant Ginette Gauthier of Edmonton passed away suddenly at the age of 54. She is lovingly remembered by her two sons; Jeffrey (Cherie) and Jeremy, grandson Lawson, her mother Jeanne D’Arc Gauthier, her six sisters, three brothers as well as numerous relatives and friends.

Friends and relatives may pay their respects on Sunday, June 22, 2014 between 6:00 p.m. and 8:00 p.m. at Evergreen Funeral Chapel, 16204 Fort Road, Edmonton.

A memorial service will be held on Tuesday, June 24, 2014 at 10:00 a.m. at Sir Winston Churchill Park, CFB Edmonton.

Cremation has taken place and she will be laid to rest in the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa at a later date.

To sign the book of condolences, please visit www.evergreenmemorial.com
----------------------------------
GAUTHIER, Sergent Ginette

Le 16 juin 2014, le sergent Ginette Gauthier, originaire d’Edmonton, est décédée de façon soudaine à l’âge de 54 ans. Elle laisse dans le deuil ses deux fils Jeffrey (Cherie) et Jeremy, son petit-fils Lawson, sa mère Jeanne D’Arc Gauthier, ses six sœurs, ses trois frères ainsi que de nombreux parents et amis.

Les parents et amis sont invités à venir offrir leurs condoléances le dimanche 22 juin 2014 entre 18 h et 20 h à la chapelle funéraire Evergreeen, au 16204, chemin Fort, à Edmonton.

Le service sera célébré le mardi 24 juin à 10 h au parc Sir Winston Churchill, BFC Edmonton.

L’incinération a déjà eu lieu, et le sergent Ginette Gauthier sera inhumée au Cimetière militaire national (CMN) à Ottawa à une date ultérieure.

Vous pouvez signer le livre de condoléances au www.evergreenmemorial.com.


----------



## Strike

Here are the details on Sgt Gauthier's funeral ceremonial parade that will take place on 24 June 2014.

Who: All available personnel may attend.

What: Sgt Ginette Gauthier Funeral Ceremony.

When: June 24, 2014 at 1000 hrs. All spectators (All civilians, and military) will be seated NLT 0945 hrs. Ushers will be present to assist in seating.

Where: Winston Churchill Park located directly in front of Base Headquarter.

Dress: Military - DEU 1A (medals)

Protocol: All spectators will stand at the following times:

a. Arrival of the hearse;
b. Last Post; and
c. Reveille.

All military personnel will salute at the following times:

a. Last Post;
b. Reveille;
c. At the end of the ceremony all military personnel are invited to pay their respects by walking in front of the table as a pair and saluting.

Parking: There will a limited parking available in front of the CFB Edmonton HQ (controlled by Military Police) mainly for the family and VIPs.

FUNERAL Sequence:

1. Bagpipe (led) Procession – padre(s), urn bearer(Jeffrey - son), flag-beret and medal bearer (Jeremy – son), honorary pall bearer(s)
2. Introduction and opening remarks
3. Opening Prayer (French)
4. Eulogy
5. Tribute
6. Tribute
7. Scripture Reading
8. Sermon
9. Benediction and Final Commendation
10. Military Honours – firing party then last post, moment of silence, and reveille
11. Paying of last respects (salutes two by two)
----------------------------------------------
Voici les détails sur le défilé cérémonial funèbre du sergent Gauthier qui aura lieu le 24 Juin 2014.

Qui: Tous les membres disponibles peuvent assister.

Quoi: Sgt Ginette Gauthier Funeral cérémonie.

Quand: 24 Juin 2014, à 1000 heures. Tous les spectateurs (tous les civils et militaires) seront assis NLT 0945 heures. Huissiers seront présents pour aider dans les sièges.

Où: Winston Churchill Park situé directement en face de la Base de siège.

Tenue vestimentaire: Militaire - DEU 1A (médailles)

Protocole: Tous les spectateurs se tiendront aux dates suivantes:

a. Arrivée du corbillard;
b. Dernier message; et
c. Reveille.

Tous les effectifs militaires salueront dans les cas suivants:

a. Dernier message;
b. Reveille;
c. A la fin de la cérémonie, tous les militaires sont invités à présenter leurs hommages à pied en face de la table, comme une paire et saluant.

Parking: Il y aura un parking limité devant le QG Edmonton BFC (contrôlé par la police militaire), principalement pour la famille et les VIP.

Séquence RELIGIEUX:

1. Cornemuse (led) Procession - padre (s), urne porteur (Jeffrey - fils), drapeau béret et porteur médaille (Jeremy - fils), honoraire du cercueil porteur (s)
2. Introduction et remarques d'ouverture
3. Prière d'ouverture (français)
4. Eulogy
5. Hommage
6. Hommage
7. Lecture de l'Ecriture
8. Sermon
9. Bénédiction et Final élogieuse
10. Honneurs militaires - tir parti alors dernier post, moment de silence, et le réveil
11. Payer de dernier hommage (salue deux par deux)


----------



## Petard

Bdr Braden Bacher, of 56 Field Regt RCA, passed away this past weekend.

Visitation will be held at Miller Funeral Chapel in Cayuga On on Wednesday September 24, 2014 between 7 and 9 and Funeral will take place on Thursday September 25, 2014 at 2 pm with reception at the Legion in Cayuga.

My sincere condolences to all those who knew Braden, especially to his family


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Bdr 





			
				Petard said:
			
		

> Bdr Braden Bacher, of 56 Field Regt RCA, passed away this past weekend.
> 
> Visitation will be held at Miller Funeral Chapel in Cayuga On on Wednesday September 24, 2014 between 7 and 9 and Funeral will take place on Thursday September 25, 2014 at 2 pm with reception at the Legion in Cayuga.
> 
> My sincere condolences to all those who knew Braden, especially to his family


----------



## Greymatters

I heard from a friend that Sergeant-Major Gil Payette is recently deceased; not sure if he was retired or still serving - Can anyone confirm?  I would also like a PM if anyone has contact info for him or his unit as I would like to send my condolences to his family.


----------



## Cansky

Yes it's true.  http://www.ppcli.ca/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=34533

Apparently blood clot to the heart and he had recently retired.  RIP CWO pleasure to have served with you.


----------



## OldSolduer

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Yes it's true.  http://www.ppcli.ca/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=34533
> 
> Apparently blood clot to the heart and he had recently retired.  RIP CWO pleasure to have served with you.



I did not know Gil all that well, but I can tell you he was one of the hardest troops I've ever known.


----------



## The Anti-Royal

WO Glenn Whitten (The RCR) died last Saturday in Trenton.

I have fond memories of Glenn's quiet, hard-working and pleasant character when we served together in the Recce Platoon of 3 RCR in the early 90s.

Godspeed, Glenn.  Sympathies to Tracey, Danielle and Leah.

http://www.weaverfuneralhomes.com/obituaries/obituary-listings?obId=1246655#/obituaryInfo


----------



## Furniture

WO Ian Mothus passed last week in Esquimalt, he died in his home of natural causes. 

I only knew him for a few months while he served on HMCS Winnipeg as our PA, but I am sure a few of you may know him through his time in the army. 

RIP Doc


----------



## Old Sweat

I regret to inform you the Commanding Officer 1 RCHA just posted the following:

Col Cmdt, Sr Serving Gunner, D Arty, Comd 1 CMBG, Regt Col, RCA RSM and Fellow Gunners,

Sgt Marcy Maddison, from 1 RCHA, has lost her battle with Cancer. She passed away on Sunday or Monday and was found in her home last evening by a close friend.
I held a Regimental parade this morning to tell the soldiers of 1 RCHA and we have placed the appropriate support team on notice to help our soldiers, who may be suffering, to come to terms with Sgt Maddison’s passing. Simultaneous to this parade BC Z broke the news to our deployed members of Z Bty in Latvia.
This morning the RSM and I are going to visit Sgt Maddison’s Mother and Sister who made the journey overnight from Edmonton. The initial indication from Sgt Maddison’s close friends is that her family will most likely request a military funeral in Edmonton. More information will follow once the family has made their decision.
Sgt Madison was a former member of 2 RCHA where both the RSM and I first had the pleasure of meeting and working with her. She served with E Bty on TF 3-06 in the BC’s Party, in Kabul in 2003 and had two tours to the former Yugoslavia. She was later posted to Yellowknife with 1 CRPG and then to 1 RCHA. She has many friends throughout the Royal Regiment and beyond. Please ensure the widest distribution of this sad news with the reverence it requires.
Our thoughts and prayers are with Sgt Maddison’s family, friends and fellow soldiers as they navigate through this difficult period.
Ubique
Lieutenant-Colonel S.G. Haire
Commanding Officer, 1 RCHA


----------



## Nfld Sapper

After a hard fought and courageous battle with cancer, Major Jason Edward Zelward, passed away peacefully at Bobby’s Hospice in Saint John on November 18, 2018 at the age of 35.  Born in Saint John NB on June 28th 1983, he served with the Royal Canadian Engineers in the Canadian Forces for 17 years, primarily in Oromocto NB at Base Gagetown and most recently with 1 Canadian Engineer Regiment in Edmonton, AB.

Jason earned a Bachelor of Engineering from the University of New Brunswick in 2007.  He joined the Canadian Armed Forces in June, 2001 as a Combat Engineering Officer.

His first posting was to 4 Engineer Support Regiment at Base Gagetown from 2008 to 2011, CTC Headquarters from 2011 to 2012 and Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering from 2012 to 2016. Jason was deployed to Jerusalem with OP PROTEUS for a year and was then posted to 1 Combat Engineer Regiment in Edmonton Alberta as a Squadron OC.  His most memorable postings were as an Instructor at CFSME where he strove to inspire young officers, his time in Israel and at his final posting in Edmonton, doing the job he so loved.

Jason loved his two cats Lila and Wendell and they will miss their daddy dearly. He loved to read and play video games to unwind, usually with a glass of 18 year old scotch.  He enjoyed hiking and camping and he loved to travel.  He considered himself lucky to have seen so much of the world in his short time on Earth.  He was an avid runner and ran several half marathons.

Though his battle with cancer was brief, he faced everyday with an indomitable spirit and determination. Never one to complain about his own illness, he instead focused on his family, friends and the people around him by trying to bring joy and laughter into their lives.

Jason will be sadly missed and lovingly remembered by wife Bridget (Fraser), parents Edward and Jill of Saint John, sister Ashley Zelward (Joshua Kilpatrick) of Upham, NB as well as two precious nieces Lacey and Lydia.  He is also survived by Grandparents Arthur and Eva Zelward of Saint John, NB and Grandmother Mary Merrithew also of Saint John, NB as well as many aunts, uncles and cousins.  He is predeceased by Grandfather Don Merrithew.

Jason’s family wishes to thank the Doctors, nurses and staff who treated him at the University of Alberta Hospital, the Cross Cancer Institute in Edmonton and would like to especially thank the staff at Bobby’s Hospice in Saint John for the care and compassion they provided in making his final days comfortable and peaceful and full of beautiful memories and laughter.

Visitation in Saint John will be held at Fundy Funeral Home on Tuesday, November 20, 2018 at 11:00-1:00 and 4:00-8:00 Visitation in Oromocto will be held on Wednesday, November 21, 2018 from 4:00-8:00 at the Oromocto Funeral Home.  The funeral will be at the St. Luke’s Chapel at Base Gagetown in Oromocto, with overflow seating at St. Mary’s Chapel at 2:00 on Thursday, November 22. A CELEBRATION OF LIFE/RECEPTION WILL FOLLOW AT THE OFFICER’S MESS.   Interment will occur at 11:00 on Friday November, 23 at Fernhill Cemetery in Saint John.

Donations can be made to Second Chance Animal Rescue Society (SCARS) Alberta, The Oromocto SPCA or Bobby’s Hospice.


----------



## RocketRichard

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> After a hard fought and courageous battle with cancer, Major Jason Edward Zelward, passed away peacefully at Bobby’s Hospice in Saint John on November 18, 2018 at the age of 35.  Born in Saint John NB on June 28th 1983, he served with the Royal Canadian Engineers in the Canadian Forces for 17 years, primarily in Oromocto NB at Base Gagetown and most recently with 1 Canadian Engineer Regiment in Edmonton, AB.
> 
> Jason earned a Bachelor of Engineering from the University of New Brunswick in 2007.  He joined the Canadian Armed Forces in June, 2001 as a Combat Engineering Officer.
> 
> His first posting was to 4 Engineer Support Regiment at Base Gagetown from 2008 to 2011, CTC Headquarters from 2011 to 2012 and Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering from 2012 to 2016. Jason was deployed to Jerusalem with OP PROTEUS for a year and was then posted to 1 Combat Engineer Regiment in Edmonton Alberta as a Squadron OC.  His most memorable postings were as an Instructor at CFSME where he strove to inspire young officers, his time in Israel and at his final posting in Edmonton, doing the job he so loved.
> 
> Jason loved his two cats Lila and Wendell and they will miss their daddy dearly. He loved to read and play video games to unwind, usually with a glass of 18 year old scotch.  He enjoyed hiking and camping and he loved to travel.  He considered himself lucky to have seen so much of the world in his short time on Earth.  He was an avid runner and ran several half marathons.
> 
> Though his battle with cancer was brief, he faced everyday with an indomitable spirit and determination. Never one to complain about his own illness, he instead focused on his family, friends and the people around him by trying to bring joy and laughter into their lives.
> 
> Jason will be sadly missed and lovingly remembered by wife Bridget (Fraser), parents Edward and Jill of Saint John, sister Ashley Zelward (Joshua Kilpatrick) of Upham, NB as well as two precious nieces Lacey and Lydia.  He is also survived by Grandparents Arthur and Eva Zelward of Saint John, NB and Grandmother Mary Merrithew also of Saint John, NB as well as many aunts, uncles and cousins.  He is predeceased by Grandfather Don Merrithew.
> 
> Jason’s family wishes to thank the Doctors, nurses and staff who treated him at the University of Alberta Hospital, the Cross Cancer Institute in Edmonton and would like to especially thank the staff at Bobby’s Hospice in Saint John for the care and compassion they provided in making his final days comfortable and peaceful and full of beautiful memories and laughter.
> 
> Visitation in Saint John will be held at Fundy Funeral Home on Tuesday, November 20, 2018 at 11:00-1:00 and 4:00-8:00 Visitation in Oromocto will be held on Wednesday, November 21, 2018 from 4:00-8:00 at the Oromocto Funeral Home.  The funeral will be at the St. Luke’s Chapel at Base Gagetown in Oromocto, with overflow seating at St. Mary’s Chapel at 2:00 on Thursday, November 22. A CELEBRATION OF LIFE/RECEPTION WILL FOLLOW AT THE OFFICER’S MESS.   Interment will occur at 11:00 on Friday November, 23 at Fernhill Cemetery in Saint John.
> 
> Donations can be made to Second Chance Animal Rescue Society (SCARS) Alberta, The Oromocto SPCA or Bobby’s Hospice.


Too young. RIP. Chimo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward Campbell

I'm posting this here because HRH was, still, serving as Colonel-in-Chief of The Royal Canadian Regiment:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380478536675385349
"Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, dead at 99. Queen announces that 'His Royal Highness passed away peacefully this morning at Windsor Castle.' More to Come."


----------



## kratz

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, the eighth bell has rung, your time has passed. Now it;s time to lay at rest.

The Sailor's Psalm 107, verses 23 - 30


----------

